# Glamour Doll Eyes OTM 2014 **SPOILERS**



## meaganola (Dec 31, 2013)

It's a little early, but in light of something that popped up on Facebook today, it seemed like I might as well start this thread.  It looks like GDE is going to test a GWP shadow  program (at least for a month or two) *in addition to* the OTM program!  My understanding is that non-OTM orders will receive this GWP shadow, and the OTM and GWP shadows will be different.  So many colors!  I'm going to need another box!

Aaand...  Subs go up next Wednesday.  20 annual, 120 total.  I really, *really* hope I can snag an annual.


----------



## zadidoll (Dec 31, 2013)

Tips: Make sure you're logged in and your payment is on record.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I'm hoping to snag a 6 month spot since I'm moving at the end of June across country so no yearly until I know what our address will be in Mass.


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Jan 2, 2014)




----------



## meaganola (Jan 5, 2014)

I was poking around looking for swatches of the blushes sent in the December OTM package and I discovered something interesting!  Based on the Coming Soon items on GDE's Storenvy page, it looks like in addition to the items previewed in the December package, the following will be coming to the GDE store on the 20th:

From 2013 OTMs:


Mistletoe Makeout
Surprise!
S&amp;M
Pixie Dust

From the Halloween collection:


Parlor Tricks
Funeral Parlor
Bella Donna
Arsenic


----------



## meaganola (Jan 8, 2014)

Yay, got a yearly! I can sit back and relax until next January!


----------



## Ashitude (Jan 8, 2014)

I got me a yearly also. They sold out of yearly subs fast! I can't wait to see what she does this year.


----------



## zadidoll (Jan 8, 2014)

Yearly are still available, what went fast this time around were six month subscriptions! I choose three months since in six months we'll be on our way to the Boston area so I didn't want to deal with getting the yearly and forgetting to update the address.


----------



## meaganola (Jan 8, 2014)

I was so intent on getting the longest sub possible just to ensure not needing to make this mad dash for as long as possible that I didn't even register certain details, like how I thought it would be $72 plus postage, but it turned out to be $72 including postage. I now realize that makes this $4 plus postage a month! A bargain! I shouldn't be spending a single penny right now (mid-paycheck cycle), but I'm going to call this my birthday present to myself that just happens to show up every single month. (My UD Naked3 palette is a congratulations to myself for an award I received at work -- I even bought it with money I received as part of the award -- even though I'm saving its first wear for my birthday in a couple of weeks.) And I went back and reread the email notice announcing that subs would be opening today, and I discovered that this is an extras month, *and* there may be a lot more extras months this year. A super happy extended birthday to me!


----------



## nikkimouse (Jan 8, 2014)

I got a 3 month is i like it i'll sign up for longer when it is up i'm so excited  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> from the reviews they seem to get better and better each month.


----------



## meaganola (Jan 12, 2014)

Believe it or not, THERE ARE ACTUALLY ONE-MONTH SLOTS STILL AVAILABLE!  Sure, it will be eight dollars including shipping within the US, but it's an extras month, which translates to a value of at least that much.  Sometimes the extra is a second jar of pigment of a color made just for that month (and full jars of pigment cost $6 each), sometimes it's a preview of an upcoming product like blush (full jars -- that sell for $9 -- were sent the two times we received previews on this!) or samples from not-yet-released shadow collections/groupings, sometimes it's nail polish (I don't see polish on the site any more, so I'm not positive on the price, but I think it was $4 for a mini), sometimes it's stuff from another company (a couple of times, it's been mini nail polish from a different company!).  We never know what it's going to be until it shows up.  Mine just left Las Vegas this morning!  Is it here yet?


----------



## Meggpi (Jan 12, 2014)

I went ahead and grabbed 2 months.  I'm curious about the products and the price is reasonable.


----------



## nikkimouse (Jan 13, 2014)

I got my shipping notice I'm so excited. I have always wanted to try this subscription.


----------



## meaganola (Jan 13, 2014)

Ooh, mine is showing as departing the local sort facility yesterday! I would not be surprised to find it in my mailbox when I get home tonight! ETA: Ooh, love it!



Spoiler







And on my very dry hand over NYX Milk pencil:



Social Suicide -- semi-matte royal blue with a subtle blue shift and silver sparkle. Funny thing: I was trying to think of what color I would want for January, and this is pretty much exactly it. January means blue to me for some reason, and I am lacking a bold royal blue pigment. And sparkles? Mandatory. This is going to work phenomenally well with Surprise! from the November OTM. The extra is a Hydraglaze -- the upcoming lipgloss set for release on the 20th -- sample in Social Butterfly ("sheer red with the smallest hint of blue sheen," and it's buttercream scented/flavored!) that doesn't show up on my hand as a swatch, but it gives my lips an ever-so-slightly redder-than-normal cast. And this is isn't a sticky gloss! It seems to be silicone-based, just like my beloved benefit ultra plush glosses. This shade is apparently a special limited release to coordinate with the OTM. I'm not sure whether that means it will be in the store for purchase in a full-sized version on Monday or if it was only made in clamshell samples, but I'm hoping I can get it in a full-sized version. ETA: I just found out the gloss was just for this OTM package. I think it's a super fun idea to have a special lip color sample for the OTM (and, really, it's a *lot* of gloss considering the formula! I think I need even less of it than lip tar), so this is going to last me quite a while, but it's also a bit of a bummer that once this sample is gone, that's the end! Maybe we can wish hard enough and make it magically become a full-sized run. On the other hand, this means all of the colors next week will be brand new to me, and that means it will be easier to justify their purchase! /ETA


And for those keeping track, there will be four glosses, three blushes, and SIXTEEN new permanent catalog shadows coming out on Monday. I think four of the new shadows will be from the 2014 OTM series, and four will be from Halloween, so (*whew*) I will only need to buy eight new shadows. And a gloss or two, depending on what the specific colors are (orange lip color is banned from my makeup collection!) and whether any are limited-run shades.


----------



## Antidentite (Jan 14, 2014)

I ordered my OTM on Friday when I was browsing the site and saw that there were still some available.  I received my package yesterday and I'm all the way in NC so that was crazy fast!  The only thing I think is a little lame is the minimum purchase on the site, I didn't think it would apply to the OTM sub.  Although I'm kind of glad I was forced to buy something else because I received two sample sized baggies and the monthly gwp with my order so it was super cool.  I hope next month I can get more then a 1 month sub, I think my sister would love GDE and I want to send her a sub.


----------



## nikkimouse (Jan 18, 2014)

my shipping hasn't updated since it left Vegas on the 14th i was supposed to get it on the 16th.  I'm starting to get worried  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## zadidoll (Jan 18, 2014)

My bag came on Friday. OMG THAT BLUE! It's my idea of the perfect sapphire blue. Love this color and hate it. Love it because it's as I said before and hate it because it's not a permanent color.


----------



## meaganola (Jan 19, 2014)

> My bag came on Friday. OMG THAT BLUE! It's my idea of the perfect sapphire blue. Love this color and hate it. Love it because it's as I said before and hate it because it's not a permanent color.


 Well... There *is* the possibility that it could be voted into the permanent catalog next year if that's done again!


----------



## zadidoll (Jan 19, 2014)

...At the end of the year though. Bah!


----------



## Babs28 (Jan 19, 2014)

I just got my first month of GDE!  After seeing the blue, I went on the site and bought a ton of samples!! Now I can't wait to get them and play! I've never used a loose powder eye shadow so this should be interesting.  Besides using primer, any tips on how to apply?


----------



## meaganola (Jan 19, 2014)

> I just got my first month of GDE! Â After seeing the blue,Â I wentÂ on the site and bought a tonÂ of samples!! Now I can't wait to get them and play! I've never used a loose powder eye shadow so this should be interesting. Â Besides using primer, any tips on how to apply?Â


 Dab or pat, don't swipe! I see people swiping, and I just get confused because when I try that, it ends up *everywhere*. Tap your brush to get the excess out. Don't blow it off (blowing = spitting even if you *think* you're being careful = contaminating your eyeshadow when you put your brush back in). I will pick up a bunch of pigment with a brush, kind of press the brush against the inside of the jar lid to get the pigment pushed into the brush, and then dab it on my eye. And experiment like crazy! A whole world will open for you once you start using indie loose pigments. And next time around, it might be a good idea to get a sample of Foil Me (if it's in stock). It will change the colors and shimmers in very interesting ways. Even if you're buying a full-sized Foil Me, I like using the clamshell used for Foil Me samples to mix pigment with whatever mixing medium I'm using (right now, that's Foil Me. Some people like straight-up water, and you can even make your own with a combination of glycerin and water). If you ever see someone mention "foiling" a shadow or pigment, this is all they have done: Mixed it with the medium of their choice and applied it wet.


----------



## zadidoll (Jan 19, 2014)

I *sometimes* put a small amount in on a palette, with loose shadows I use a 99 cents artist palette. In one well add a few drops of Foil Me or distilled water or eye drops, in another a small, small amount of shadow. In fact, a little trick for the small amount. I pick up shadow with the brush and tap the excess into the well and work with that. And to apply I dip my brush in the liquid - not to soak the brush, you don't want a sopping wet brush just want it wet enough to pick up the product and have the product stick - then pat on. I used the blue from this month's OTM today and loved it. It blended out really well, I used it with a teal eyeliner from TIGI. Loved, loved, loved it.


----------



## Babs28 (Jan 20, 2014)

@meaganola &amp; @zadidoll Thank you for the awesomely helpful tips. I could see myself trying this stuff out for the first time covered in this stuff from head to toe!  lol!  Should I be using a particular brush when applying?   I had ordered a sample of the Foil Me but when Meaganola said it came in the clam shell and the Hydraglaze came in a clamshell I realized that was not going to be enough so I went back and ordered a tube of it since it's in stock. 

Zadidoll, you only wore the blue as the eye shadow, no other colors? How did you manage that with the blue so pigmented and not look like you were rocking the 70's look? (I hope that doesn't come across snarky, I didn't mean it that way.) I would love to see how that looked.  I'm so used to wearing more than one color and I'm only recently getting back into wearing make up (besides the basic eyeliner, mascara and blush) that so much of this is new to me!


----------



## Meggpi (Jan 20, 2014)

Such a pretty color, but I don't know how to wear it other than liner. I look so derpy in selfies, but here you go
.


----------



## meaganola (Jan 20, 2014)

One day, I wore it in the crease.  BIG MISTAKE.  Think Endora on _Bewitched_.  Or Mimi on _The Drew Carey Show_.  Either way, JUST NO.  Then I wore it on just the lid.  *Awesome*.  I even received a compliment from a coworker when I did it that way.  This is such a bold color that it works best for me with very little other color.  The winning combination for me seems to be Maybelline Color Tattoo in Barely Branded as all-over base (this is my go-to base right now.  I keep picking eyeshadow colors this month that work well with it!), Social Suicide on just the lid, and a dark blue liner.


----------



## zadidoll (Jan 21, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Babs28* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  @meaganola &amp; @zadidoll Thank you for the awesomely helpful tips. I could see myself trying this stuff out for the first time covered in this stuff from head to toe!  lol!  Should I be using a particular brush when applying?   I had ordered a sample of the Foil Me but when Meaganola said it came in the clam shell and the Hydraglaze came in a clamshell I realized that was not going to be enough so I went back and ordered a tube of it since it's in stock. 

Zadidoll, you only wore the blue as the eye shadow, no other colors? How did you manage that with the blue so pigmented and not look like you were rocking the 70's look? (I hope that doesn't come across snarky, I didn't mean it that way.) I would love to see how that looked.  I'm so used to wearing more than one color and I'm only recently getting back into wearing make up (besides the basic eyeliner, mascara and blush) that so much of this is new to me!  

It's not a 70s shade of blue but a deep sapphire so that helps. I blended it with a teal eyeliner so it came out as a smokey blue. Oh, and I only applied it to the lid not the crease. I'll replicate the look today for pics since I wasn't happy with my overall look since I used a new concealer but it made my skin look cakey despite not using any powder to set it.


----------



## Babs28 (Jan 21, 2014)

@zadidoll, Thanks, that would be awesome!  Would you please tag me in the post if it's not too much trouble so I know where to find your picsâ€¦unless of course you post them here.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Also, what kinds of brushes is everyone using?  Just regular eye shadow brushes?  Anything special that helps with application?


----------



## meaganola (Jan 21, 2014)

Just regular brushes over here. I do like a gel non-angle liner brush when I foil, but I just use the same brushes that I would use for pressed shadow, and I would use the liner brush if I was foiling a pressed shadow.


----------



## Babs28 (Jan 24, 2014)

Thanks for the info @meaganola!  I got both my orders today which included the GWP eyeshadow - so I have 2. It's a beautiful color.  I am HOOKED!  I love this stuff.  I ordered 6 samples in the jars.  There is no way, the little bags were going to work for me.  I just played with them with the Foil Me, water and dry and I love them. I need to get a few different eyeshadow brushes though because, for me, the ones that I have aren't very helpful with application. Oh, I'm so excited! I ordered  a blush from them too because the minimum order is $10 and the largest Foil Me wasn't $10.  The blush is very pretty too. Very light and "glowy". 

I ruined one of the foil me clamshells because I couldn't see how much was there and where it was so I just put a ton of shadow in there to make it a nice consistency and played with that one more.  Hopefully it will "keep". I resealed the clamshell, put it back in the little baggie and then put it in a bigger one, We will see what happens with it! I want to go order MORE colors!  lol The samples that were included in my package in the little envelopes were ones I was thinking of buying but changed my mind!  So it worked out well!

I love, love, love this eyeshadow and the store. Whoever runs it is really thoughtful and quite business savvy!  I will be ordering more, lots more!


----------



## CheshireCookie (Jan 25, 2014)

HOW have I not joined this thread yet?! I was about to post about how much I adore Social Suicide then I couldn't find the thread! Realized then that I hadn't joined it! LOL I LOVE, LOVE, LOVE the blue!





and here's the Hydra Glaze, which I think is a stunning color and I love the blue flecks you can see in it if you look up close.





I wanted to try something edgy since the name of the shadow is Social Suicide! I used the blue all over the lid and under the bottom lashes, then blended on a matte black on the outer corners, along with a black eyeliner. I also used a dark blue and black eyeliner for my waterline. I'm also wearing the Hydra Glaze. It can be worn very naturally, or built up a bit! I decided to keep it more natural since the eyes were so intense.


----------



## amorgb (Jan 26, 2014)

So I'm totally just lurking around this thread, but I had to say that @CheshireCookie the pictures you posted are absolutely gorgeous!!!  I'm so jealous of how well you did that look.


----------



## Dezzie1152 (Jan 26, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  HOW have I not joined this thread yet?! I was about to post about how much I adore Social Suicide then I couldn't find the thread! Realized then that I hadn't joined it! LOL I LOVE, LOVE, LOVE the blue!





and here's the Hydra Glaze, which I think is a stunning color and I love the blue flecks you can see in it if you look up close.





I wanted to try something edgy since the name of the shadow is Social Suicide! I used the blue all over the lid and under the bottom lashes, then blended on a matte black on the outer corners, along with a black eyeliner. I also used a dark blue and black eyeliner for my waterline. I'm also wearing the Hydra Glaze. It can be worn very naturally, or built up a bit! I decided to keep it more natural since the eyes were so intense.








 







Absolutely Gorgeous!


----------



## CheshireCookie (Jan 26, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *amorgb* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  So I'm totally just lurking around this thread, but I had to say that @CheshireCookie the pictures you posted are absolutely gorgeous!!!  I'm so jealous of how well you did that look.


Quote: Originally Posted by *Dezzie1152* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Absolutely Gorgeous!

Thank you @amorgb and @Dezzie1152! Ya'll are too kind.


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Feb 3, 2014)

Not OTM related, but just a reminder that the Crazy in Love Collection for Valentine's Day goes on sale today at noon PST.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Not too enable too much but...



Spoiler


----------



## meaganola (Feb 3, 2014)

DO NOT ORDER THIS SET -- until I have placed my own order. I need ALL of the pink eyeshadow. Thankyouverymuch.


----------



## Playedinloops (Feb 3, 2014)

oh god why'd i click. I wannntt so bad, but I only have one face for blush and eyeshadow. I'll have to think it through for the next 10 minutes.


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Feb 3, 2014)

If it helps enable anyone... you should get a few extras if you order the full collection. New products  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## meaganola (Feb 3, 2014)

> DO NOT ORDER THIS SET -- until I have placed my own order. I need ALL of the pink eyeshadow. Thankyouverymuch.


 You may proceed with your ordering. Thank you for your cooperation.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## zadidoll (Feb 3, 2014)

I ordered the full collection plus added Girl Next Door blush.


----------



## meaganola (Feb 3, 2014)

I think Vee must have been sitting there just *waiting* for my order. I received shipping info ten minutes after my PayPal receipt!


----------



## zadidoll (Feb 3, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I think Vee must have been sitting there just *waiting* for my order. I received shipping info ten minutes after my PayPal receipt!

LOL I got mine within five minutes of ordering. That's why I love GDE because of the fast turn around.


----------



## meaganola (Feb 3, 2014)

Whoa, I just kind of blindly ordered because I have a GDE addiction and want ONE OF EVERYTHING THEY MAKE (well, maybe not blush. But eyeshadows, highlighters, and lipglosses? Take my money and give me goodies). I didn't know that there were bonus items (other than the Lustrous GWP) until after I had ordered (and I panicked while I was checking out because I had forgotten that I had a bunch of sample jars in there that I have to put off until next month, so I was madly deleting them and hoping the set didn't sell out before I finished checking out, and I was successful in my endeavor), so they had nothing to do with my decision to order, but they are making my excitement level go up up up. I'm really interested to see what the surprise bonus items are! I guess they're new products (not just colors or collections) not yet in the store, which I find really intriguing. *What are they*? I love surprises like this. I will be in serious trouble if they're launching eyeliner pencils. Ooh, and then the February OTM slots will be opening up later this week! *So* glad I get to kick back and watch the mad dash this time around.


----------



## meaganola (Feb 5, 2014)

Double-posting to say that it's that time of the month!  The OTM window opens Friday at noon Pacific!  I might be joining the ordering frenzy if the leftover 2013 OTMs go on sale at the same time.  I really, *really* want March's OTM.  I would be thrilled if I could get the January, February, *and* March OTMs.


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Feb 6, 2014)

From FB: "I will be posting the 2013 OTM colors for sale TOMORROW at noon PST. There will be a coupon code that youc an use for the colors that will be good for 24 hours ONLY and then they will be the normal $6 price until they're gone, so stay tuned!"

I only started subbing last July so I'm going to try January through April!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> [doesn't look like she has May or June]

Edit: Nevermind, May is part of the permanent collection now so I can buy it!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## meaganola (Feb 6, 2014)

Yay, got my first quarter colors ordered! My 2013 OTM collection is complete! ETA: With the coupon code, the total was under $14, and I got back almost $11 from ebates yesterday, so I don't even have to feel guilty about spending the money!


----------



## zadidoll (Feb 6, 2014)

Wish she had Cat in a Parka up. I love that color.


----------



## zadidoll (Feb 6, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *allistra44* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Not OTM related, but just a reminder that the Crazy in Love Collection for Valentine's Day goes on sale today at noon PST.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Not too enable too much but...



Spoiler





















 
And it's sold out now. LOL


----------



## meaganola (Feb 6, 2014)

Ooh, I was *cranky* after my commute**, and then I opened my Crazy in Love package.  So much awesome!  I'm still not sure about Ruthless (hot hot pink shimmery loose blush might be a little tricky for me to work with), but everything else is *amazing*.  The pill bottle isn't just packed with a piece of cotton like, say, an aspirin bottle.  IT'S PINK COTTON!  And the HydraGlaze!  Pillow Talk.  It's more sparkly than I was expecting, which is *fantastic*.  And the extra items for the full-set people.  I don't know if other colors were sent out, but I received:

Urban Trash (matte black) Static Line gel liner
Love Life (matte red) Static Line gel liner
Heedless Heart cream shadow

That last one confused me a bit because I saw the name of the shade but not the product type when I first opened it, and I already have Heedless Heart pigment and couldn't figure out why it was in my package.  And then I realized:  CREAM SHADOW!  I love that stuff.  I'm looking forward to playing with it next week!
And, of course, the February GWP, Lustrous.  I'm going to set everything aside until the weekend, unless I end up with tomorrow off, which is actually entirely possible (we're supposed to get four to eight inches of snow, and this is a town that DOES NOT deal well with snow, so I will actually be shocked if we *are* open tomorrow).  This made me not hate the world, but I need to have a bit more distance from the commute before I can play with new toys.

(So, to recap, I received four full-sized pigments, one full-sized blush, one full-sized highlighter, one HydraGlaze mini, two gel pot liners, and a cream shadow for, what, thirty bucks?  Not bad at all!)

**  My office closed at 2pm because IT'S SNOWING IN PORTLAND, and the idea was to get home early.  But then I waited for a bus for OVER TWO HOURS.  They just weren't running.  During a period when there should have been around eight buses, there were two, and both of them drove by without stopping.  I *finally* caught one at 4:15 -- which is when I would have been getting on the bus if I had left work at my usual time.  SO PISSED.  And then it took twice as long as usual to get home due to the fact that the bus could only go about five miles an hour the entire way due to the amount of traffic on the road, and *then* the snow was four inches deep in my neighborhood when I finally got off the bus.


----------



## zadidoll (Feb 6, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Ooh, I was *cranky* after my commute**, and then I opened my Crazy in Love package.  So much awesome!  I'm still not sure about Ruthless (hot hot pink shimmery loose blush might be a little tricky for me to work with), but everything else is *amazing*.  The pill bottle isn't just packed with a piece of cotton like, say, an aspirin bottle.  IT'S PINK COTTON!  And the HydraGlaze!  Pillow Talk.  It's more sparkly than I was expecting, which is *fantastic*.  And the extra items for the full-set people.  I don't know if other colors were sent out, but I received:

Urban Trash (matte black) Static Line gel liner
Love Life (matte red) Static Line gel liner
Heedless Heart cream shadow

That last one confused me a bit because I saw the name of the shade but not the product type when I first opened it, and I already have Heedless Heart pigment and couldn't figure out why it was in my package.  And then I realized:  CREAM SHADOW!  I love that stuff.  I'm looking forward to playing with it next week!
And, of course, the February GWP, Lustrous.  I'm going to set everything aside until the weekend, unless I end up with tomorrow off, which is actually entirely possible (we're supposed to get four to eight inches of snow, and this is a town that DOES NOT deal well with snow, so I will actually be shocked if we *are* open tomorrow).  This made me not hate the world, but I need to have a bit more distance from the commute before I can play with new toys.

(So, to recap, I received four full-sized pigments, one full-sized blush, one full-sized highlighter, one HydraGlaze mini, two gel pot liners, and a cream shadow for, what, thirty bucks?  Not bad at all!)

**  My office closed at 2pm because IT'S SNOWING IN PORTLAND, and the idea was to get home early.  But then I waited for a bus for OVER TWO HOURS.  They just weren't running.  During a period when there should have been around eight buses, there were two, and both of them drove by without stopping.  I *finally* caught one at 4:15 -- which is when I would have been getting on the bus if I had left work at my usual time.  SO PISSED.  And then it took twice as long as usual to get home due to the fact that the bus could only go about five miles an hour the entire way due to the amount of traffic on the road, and *then* the snow was four inches deep in my neighborhood when I finally got off the bus. 


Mine also came today. Didn't we just order these a couple of days ago? Any how, in regards to Ruthless, mix it with a bit of powder to tone down the pink if it's too bright for you.   I love the pink cotton ball, it's so cute how they out that in the bottle. The whole collection is cute! I also purchased Girl Next Door blush. My order also came with the cream shadow and gel liner plus GWP shadow

And since we live near each other I know what you're talking about. As soon as the snow started here people started sliding. LOL This area is so ill equipped for snow.


----------



## meaganola (Feb 6, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Mine also came today. Didn't we just order these a couple of days ago? Any how, in regards to Ruthless, mix it with a bit of powder to tone down the pink if it's too bright for you.   I love the pink cotton ball, it's so cute how they out that in the bottle. The whole collection is cute! I also purchased Girl Next Door blush. My order also came with the cream shadow and gel liner plus GWP shadow

And since we live near each other I know what you're talking about. As soon as the snow started here people started sliding. LOL This area is so ill equipped for snow.
We ordered Monday!  Unbelievable TAT!  I couldn't believe it was actually delivered today, especially given the weather.  My entire office turned into a bunch of six-year-olds, staring out the window (at the river, bridge, freeway, street, and parking lots) and wondering if we would get to go home early.  (And true story:  My desk neighbor at work showed up one morning last week with a bald head.  He had been growing out his hair, got fed up with it, and shaved it all off.  I took one look at him and said, "You know it's going to snow next week now, and it will be *all your fault*."  I got some preemptive blame into the proceedings!)


----------



## zadidoll (Feb 6, 2014)

LOL


----------



## meaganola (Feb 7, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
And it's sold out now. LOL
The single shadows are still available!  I love Three's a Crowd and Girl Crush.  Love Sick is nice as well, but those first two will get a lot more wear than the third for me.  Girl Crush is kind of like a hot pink version of Lovers Lane with a little added sparkle.  Metallic!  *So* pretty!


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Feb 7, 2014)

Remembered to log in on time today &amp; snagged a 6 month sub. YAY!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Babs28 (Feb 7, 2014)

I was 12 minutes late and all but the 1 month is GONE!!!  Why do they have extra colors?  I'm so bummed!!!  BUMMED, I tell you!!!!

And crazy in love (the collection) is sold out!!!  I was in CA with no laptop and I forgot about it!  Silly me.  I'm ordering what's left!!

What is the coupon code that someone mentioned?  I'm putting in an order now!

Thanks!


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Feb 7, 2014)

> I was 12 minutes late and all but the 1 month is GONE!!! Â Why do they have extra colors? Â I'm so bummed!!! Â BUMMED, I tell you!!!! And crazy in love (the collection) is sold out!!! Â I was in CA with no laptop and I forgot about it! Â Silly me. Â I'm ordering what's left!! What is the coupon code that someone mentioned? Â I'm putting in an order now! Thanks!


 The extra colors are last year's otms. She had some extra that she put up for sale yesterday. Use code '2013otm' for 40% off just those colors  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> ETA: I don't think there was a coupon code for the Crazy in Love items.


----------



## Babs28 (Feb 7, 2014)

thanks @allistra44!!

Where did you find the code so I know where to look next time!


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Feb 7, 2014)

> thanks @allistra44 !! Where did you find the code so I know where to look next time!


 Facebook! Not sure if she posted it anywhere else.


----------



## Babs28 (Feb 7, 2014)

The coupon code expired at noon (EST) today!!    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Dezzie1152 (Feb 7, 2014)

Got a 2 month today!!


----------



## meaganola (Feb 12, 2014)

Weird: My leftover 2013 OTM order and my Feb OTM were processed through the LV PO on the same day. The OTM appears to be out for delivery. The leftovers order has no update after LV.


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Feb 12, 2014)

> Weird: My leftover 2013 OTM order and my Feb OTM were processed through the LV PO on the same day. The OTM appears to be out for delivery. The leftovers order has no update after LV.


 Ohhh can't wait to see spoilers! My 2013 order should be here tomorrow but my OTM just says pre-shipment.


----------



## meaganola (Feb 12, 2014)

Ugh, you guys. SO GORGEOUS!



Spoiler








Reckless Devotion: Pale shimmery pink with copper and gold shifts. Swatched on bare skin:



That photo does not do it justice. It's a very light color, but OMG THE SHIMMER. Under low light, it just kind of *glows*. This is kind of a rose gold, but to me, it's better. I'm just kind of sitting here tilting my hand to see the shimmer. Time to stop so I can shower, eat, and pack up something that *must* go in the mail tomorrow! And the extra this month: It's a product called Centaur's Wisdom from Dark Heart Designs. It's a shimmer serum. Price for this baby: $4.99. I haven't tested it yet, but it's described as "a slightly sticky liquid filled with micro fine glitters &amp; inspired by mythological creatures. Appears white in the vial, but shows up a dazzling shimmery gold when applied to the skin. Can be used on bare skin, or over shadows." It's a microfine glitter approved for use around the eyes, and it looks like there's a whole line of these in various shades (red, aqua, blue, etc.) inspired by various mythological creatures. I think I might need all of these. It looks like it might be what I had been hoping the Lorac shimmers that they had out for the holidays would be like!


So. Yeah. Oof. And now I must stop staring at it and get on with my evening! ETA: I really dig how the OTM program teams up with other indies for the extras on occasion. I would have never even *thought* about trying this month's extra, but now that I have, I definitely need it in other shades if I can convince my budget to allow for it (alas, a *big* if).


----------



## yoru (Feb 13, 2014)

This color reminds me of "Rapunzel had extensions" from Fyrianne. I might have to dig mine out from my jars and see. The gold sheen are very similar too.


----------



## nikkimouse (Feb 14, 2014)

I got mine today. I can not wait to wear it for our valentines day dinner tonight  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  already planning my look.  we are going on a double date with our best friends.


----------



## meaganola (Feb 14, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *nikkimouse* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I got mine today. I can not wait to wear it for our valentines day dinner tonight  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  *already planning my look.*  we are going on a double date with our best friends.  
Heh.  You say this like you're doing this far in advance.  I'm already working on St. Patrick's Day!  (I'm not sure I have the right orange.  I need to revisit Jailhouse Jumpsuit to see if it will suit my needs.)

ETA:  I was just rethinking how to reorganize my GDE collection (conclusion:  I need one more box in order to get things separated the way most appealing to my OMG MUST ORGANIZE, although one more might need to come into play at the end of the year), and I realized that if the monthly GWP program remains in place, I'm probably going to be ending the year with between three and five month-specific colors for each month between last year's OTMs, this year's OTMs, and the GWPs!  And that's not including things like the Crazy in Love set.  On the up side, my crazy makeup purchasing of last year seems to have slowed to just GDE and Geek Chic Cosmetics, and I'm being selective about what I get from those two sources.  I'm not even really looking at nail polish, nevermind buying it.


----------



## Meggpi (Feb 15, 2014)

In love. This was my valentine's dinner eye but we slid into a snow bank and gave up, I have awful lighting in the evening so it doesn't do it any justice. I wish I could afford to do some more months, but the arctic weather finally damaged something expensive (cracked part of my car's exhaust system)


----------



## Dezzie1152 (Feb 16, 2014)

My first Glamour Doll Eye!  Love it!!!!


----------



## Dezzie1152 (Feb 16, 2014)

We got the coupon code for Sedona Lace.  Have any of you ever tried their products?  What are your thoughts?


----------



## zadidoll (Feb 16, 2014)

OMG. Got my bag last night but didn't see the color until now. It's GORGEOUS. THIS color needs to be made permanent.


----------



## yoru (Feb 17, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Dezzie1152* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  We got the coupon code for Sedona Lace.  Have any of you ever tried their products?  What are your thoughts?
I got a blending brush for a limited GWP from GDE and I love it. It's synthetic but it's super soft. Occasionally Vee does her swatches (especially the GWP since 2014) over Sedona Lace primer and I have been drooling all over it.


----------



## marigoldsue (Feb 17, 2014)

I think this may be the TRUE Enablers thread.  I had some insomnia going on last night.  I had never heard of Glamour Doll Eyes before.  I did a little exploring and ended up placing my first order.  I can't wait until it arrives, but I am afraid a new addiction may have been born.  And I am crushed that I missed out on the Reckless Devotion, it is absolutely beautiful.


----------



## meaganola (Feb 17, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *marigoldsue* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I think this may be the TRUE Enablers thread.  I had some insomnia going on last night.  I had never heard of Glamour Doll Eyes before.  I did a little exploring and ended up placing my first order.  I can't wait until it arrives, but I am afraid a new addiction may have been born.  And I am crushed that I missed out on the Reckless Devotion, it is absolutely beautiful.  
If you want more GDE swatches, head over to the Eyeshadow Mania thread!  I've got a bunch of mini swatches in there.  Last year, I was ordering a whole lot sample jars at a time, so I would have at least a dozen new shades at a time to show off.  My ordering has slowed *way* down, mainly because I really like having new stuff each month, and I'm running out of stuff to order at the rate I was going!  Make sure you check out their Facebook page.  That's where they post things about sale codes, new colors (there's a beautiful super sparkly red -- The &lt;3 of the Matter -- over at their Storenvy page that isn't available on the regular page), voting for LE colors to be added to the general catalog, etc.

And don't forget to sign up for the OTM email list and set an alarm for whenever it says the new round goes on sale!  It's usually noon Pacific time on the 8th each month, but in slide around a bit depending on whether it's a weekend or if GDE has a very urgent matter that *must* be dealt with at the regular time.  The slots go *quickly*.  I may or may not remember to post about it because I've got a year-long sub, so I'm super laid back about it now since I don't need to worry about getting in.  I didn't even realize they were open this month!

And, finally, there might be leftovers next year, and there's usually a vote in January to see which three or four of the previous year's shades subscribers want added to the permanent collection, so this *might* get added.  But we don't know what else is coming down the pipeline (last year, we had something like fifteen shades to pick from because there were three months when two shades were sent out), and there may be even *more* amazing shades coming later in the year, so I wouldn't count on this part happening!


----------



## CheshireCookie (Feb 18, 2014)

OH my word, ya'll...OH MY WORD. I seriously just tried the Feb OTM the other day and helloooooooo....it may be the MOST GORGEOUS GDE I'VE EVER TRIED! ::faints swoons::



It's amazing blended, it's amazing swatched dry, it's amazing swatched over primer....there's no way it can ever be NOT amazing.


----------



## meaganola (Mar 7, 2014)

Heads up: I believe the OTM slots go on sale today at noon!


----------



## marigoldsue (Mar 7, 2014)

> Heads up: I believe the OTM slots go on sale today at noon!


 For this month, it is actually tomorrow (Saturday).


----------



## meaganola (Mar 8, 2014)

On the topic of last month's extra (the Centaur's Tears liquid shimmer):  I'm really surprised at how much I've been using it!  Initially, I thought that it would be something I would be saving for weekends when I'm just goofing around or cons when you break out every bit of sparkle in the universe, but I'm actually using it just about every day the past few weeks for browbone sparkle.  It's been so dreary and gray outside that I just keep grabbing it for a little extra *oomph* for the day.  And since it's gold, it works with the various shades of green I tend to gravitate towards this time of year.  I loved the HydraGlaze extra in January, too.  I'm starting to get almost more curious about the extras each month than the OTM itself!  (That's probably just because I know I will love the OTM because that's just how their track record is, but the extras could be just about anything ranging from a sample of an upcoming line -- and there are two upcoming GDE lines that I know of -- to lipgloss/nail polish/you-name-it from another indie line, so there's still a huge mystery there.)


----------



## Babs28 (Mar 8, 2014)

Sitting at my computer with GDE open, constanlty refreshing!!!


----------



## Babs28 (Mar 8, 2014)

Crap!  I did not realize they will pull an item out of your shopping cart, while in the process of checking out, if someone completes their order before you do!!!  I HAD a 6 month sub but it was STOLEN from me. 



 Stolen I tell you!!! lol  I had to settle for a 3 month sub. SOB!  Oh the horror!!  Someone has super quick fingers typing in their credit card information!!! 

Still, I'm super excited to get a 3 month sub! That will get me through May!  



  





What did everyone else snag?  I wonder who stole my 6 month sub? 





You ladies don't know me that well so I feel like I should let you know that I'm not mad at all and I'm kidding about the sub being stolen.  I realize it's first come, first served.


----------



## meaganola (Mar 8, 2014)

I'm set through the end of the year for the sub, but I did notice something awesome on the way: A Dark Hollywood collection! I have no idea what it is, but I *will* have it.


----------



## musiclover8201 (Mar 8, 2014)

With that exact thought I could lose out I used my paypal no credit card number to type he he... got a 6 month so excited!!


----------



## Dreamflame (Mar 8, 2014)

Just got a one month since thats all they had. Really happy though! I wonder what color it will be?


----------



## JC327 (Mar 8, 2014)

I got a 3 month sub as a present from me to me, so excited!


----------



## meaganola (Mar 8, 2014)

Based solely on the shade name (Kawaii), I'm thinking we might be getting something soft and happy, like a nice sparkly pink pastel.  Whatever it is, I'm looking forward to it!


----------



## Dreamflame (Mar 9, 2014)

/emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />)


----------



## meaganola (Mar 11, 2014)

Oh! Tracking! So excited! I think this is the only sub where I frequently if not usually receive the package before anyone else.


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Mar 11, 2014)

I am SO curious what we're getting this month that requires larger envelopes!


----------



## Dlmcd36 (Mar 11, 2014)

> I got a 3 month sub as a present from me to me, so excited!


 Good for you! I got 2 months in Feb. hopefully I'll be able to get a year next month!


----------



## meaganola (Mar 11, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Dlmcd36* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Good for you! I got 2 months in Feb. hopefully I'll be able to get a year next month!
Glamour Doll Eyes OTM works a little bit differently from most subs:  Basically, all sub slots end in December, and everything resets for January.  Everyone has to sign up again in January.  The only month a full year is available is January, and there is no carryover from the previous year.  After January, the longest sub is nine months, and that's only available through April.  Then May through July, the longest sub available will be six months.  When December rolls around, the only option is one month, and it was 33% more expensive -- $8 instead of $6 (plus $2 shipping, for a total of $10) -- last year, but it was *so* worth it that I still can't believe I managed to snag a slot.  The brush alone was worth the money, but then we *also* received two full-sized shadows, two shadow samples of at-the-time upcoming colors, a full-sized blush, an adorable mini soap I haven't had the heart to use, *and* a mini nail polish.  The year before, I think it was a different brush and three full-sized jars.  This sub is just getting better and better as time goes on!  I really dig the way they partner with other indies.  I'm actually considering trying for an Innocent+Twisted Alchemy sub the next time it opens specifically because they're partnering with other indies, too.  I *never* would have bought any of the shimmer serums like the one they sent out last month, and now I'm eyeing all of them once I get back from vacation at the end of the month and reassess my financial situation.

*Anyway*.  Teal deer again.  Short version:  You won't be able to get a one-year slot until January rolls around again, but it's definitely worth it to snag the longest sub available every time you're signing up!  The fewer times you have to race to grab a slot, the more relaxing it is when all you have to do is kick back and wait to get your goodies, and if you're a GDE fan like some of us (okay, me), it's totally worth it.


----------



## Dlmcd36 (Mar 12, 2014)

> Glamour Doll Eyes OTM works a little bit differently from most subs:Â  Basically, all sub slots end in December, and everything resets for January.Â  Everyone has to sign up again in January.Â  The only month a full year is available is January, and there is no carryover from the previous year.Â  After January, the longest sub is nine months, and that's only available through April.Â  Then May through July, the longest sub available will be six months.Â  When December rolls around, the only option is one month, and it was 33% more expensive -- $8 instead of $6 (plus $2 shipping, for a total of $10) -- last year, but it was *so* worth it that I still can't believe I managed to snag a slot.Â  The brush alone was worth the money, but then we *also* received two full-sized shadows, two shadow samples of at-the-time upcoming colors, a full-sized blush, an adorable mini soap I haven't had the heart to use, *and* a mini nail polish.Â  The year before, I think it was a different brush and three full-sized jars.Â  This sub is just getting better and better as time goes on!Â  I really dig the way they partner with other indies.Â  I'm actually considering trying for an Innocent+Twisted Alchemy sub the next time it opens specifically because they're partnering with other indies, too.Â  I *never* would have bought any of the shimmer serums like the one they sent out last month, and now I'm eyeing all of them once I get back from vacation at the end of the month and reassess my financial situation. *Anyway*.Â  Teal deer again.Â  Short version:Â  You won't be able to get a one-year slot until January rolls around again, but it's definitely worth it to snag the longest sub available every time you're signing up!Â  The fewer times you have to race to grab a slot, the more relaxing it is when all you have to do is kick back and wait to get your goodies, and if you're a GDE fan like some of us (okay, me), it's totally worth it.Â


 Thanks for the info!


----------



## kyxli (Mar 12, 2014)

I had no idea the OTMs came with such great extras... all that it says on their website is that you get one full sized color every month. For some reason, knowing that it comes with extras and sneak previews and stuff makes it much more appealing to me. I'll definitely try to get a subscription next month!


----------



## meaganola (Mar 12, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *kyxli* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I had no idea the OTMs came with such great extras... all that it says on their website is that you get one full sized color every month. For some reason, knowing that it comes with extras and sneak previews and stuff makes it much more appealing to me. I'll definitely try to get a subscription next month!
Well...  They don't *always* come with extras.  Sometimes you just get the OTM jar, and that's it.  But if it's an extras month, that is mentioned in the signups-are-opening-today email.  Last year, I signed up in April (I think February and March might have been extras months, but those were before my time, so I don't know what those extras were), and the extras months for the rest of the year were:


May -- Full-sized blush and two samples from the Matte 2 Masculine collection (all of these were previews of then-upcoming items)
July -- Second OTM jar (that month, the person who came up with the OTM color was having a baby boy, so we received a gorgeous bright blue in his honor as an extra) and Kiss My Sass lipstick sample
August -- Miss Adora lashes and Black Luna Lacquer nail polish mini
November -- Second OTM jar (to commemorate GDE's fifth anniversary) and a sample of an indie perfume that smelled like GINGER ALE OMG ARE YOU *SERIOUS*?  I LOVE SMELLING LIKE SODA!  Ahem.  Yes.
December -- All of the aforementioned awesome

This year, the goal is to have extras every month, but that may or may not be possible, so I wouldn't expect a ton of stuff every month.  But so far:


January -- HydraGlaze sample in Social Butterfly, a shade made exclusively for the OTM (at the time, HydraGlazes hadn't been released yet, and I wouldn't have bothered with them if I hadn't received that sample to try.  Now I'm on a quest to collect them all!)
February -- Dark Heart Designs' Centaur's Wisdom shimmer serum

Honestly, I view the extras as added surprise bonuses that happened to come along with things I was buying anyway, like when you buy something you always buy and don't notice that there's a special extra item in the box until you open it and see an amazing pen/tin/shaving cream sample/kitty treat (come on, kitty litter companies, *label* those packages when you do that so I don't dump the kitty treats on top of used kitty litter when I'm topping up the box!)/etc.  I wouldn't hold out on signing up just because one month doesn't have an extra.  I would actually view a non-extra month as a better time to jump on board for multiple months due to the number of people who are *not* rushing to sign up because of the lack of extras!


----------



## kyxli (Mar 12, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Well...  They don't *always* come with extras.  Sometimes you just get the OTM jar, and that's it.  But if it's an extras month, that is mentioned in the signups-are-opening-today email.  Last year, I signed up in April (I think February and March might have been extras months, but those were before my time, so I don't know what those extras were), and the extras months for the rest of the year were:


May -- Full-sized blush and two samples from the Matte 2 Masculine collection (all of these were previews of then-upcoming items)
July -- Second OTM jar (that month, the person who came up with the OTM color was having a baby boy, so we received a gorgeous bright blue in his honor as an extra) and Kiss My Sass lipstick sample
August -- Miss Adora lashes and Black Luna Lacquer nail polish mini
November -- Second OTM jar (to commemorate GDE's fifth anniversary) and a sample of an indie perfume that smelled like GINGER ALE OMG ARE YOU *SERIOUS*?  I LOVE SMELLING LIKE SODA!  Ahem.  Yes.
December -- All of the aforementioned awesome

This year, the goal is to have extras every month, but that may or may not be possible, so I wouldn't expect a ton of stuff every month.  But so far:


January -- HydraGlaze sample in Social Butterfly, a shade made exclusively for the OTM (at the time, HydraGlazes hadn't been released yet, and I wouldn't have bothered with them if I hadn't received that sample to try.  Now I'm on a quest to collect them all!)
February -- Dark Heart Designs' Centaur's Wisdom shimmer serum

Honestly, I view the extras as added surprise bonuses that happened to come along with things I was buying anyway, like when you buy something you always buy and don't notice that there's a special extra item in the box until you open it and see an amazing pen/tin/shaving cream sample/kitty treat (come on, kitty litter companies, *label* those packages when you do that so I don't dump the kitty treats on top of used kitty litter when I'm topping up the box!)/etc.  I wouldn't hold out on signing up just because one month doesn't have an extra.  I would actually view a non-extra month as a better time to jump on board for multiple months due to the number of people who are *not* rushing to sign up because of the lack of extras! 

Thanks for such a detailed response! I just signed up for the mailing list, and I'm going to try to get a subscription next month! I definitely won't expect extras all the time, but it's always nice to know that they exist. I'm just starting to get into indie makeup, and I've been very pleased with my GDE experience so far... I'll definitely keep buying from them!


----------



## meaganola (Mar 12, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *kyxli* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Thanks for such a detailed response! I just signed up for the mailing list, and I'm going to try to get a subscription next month! I definitely won't expect extras all the time, but it's always nice to know that they exist. I'm just starting to get into indie makeup, and I've been very pleased with my GDE experience so far... I'll definitely keep buying from them!
What sealed the deal for me with this company:  I had a rather large order of sample jars (probably at least two dozen), and there were two missing.  I submitted a CS ticket on the site, and Vee got replacements in the mail to me the very next day, which was an amazing response time all on its own.  I received them, and they were full-sized jars.  I sent email saying, uh, there's a mistake!  I ordered samples!  But I would have turned around and bought full-sized jars, so I need to pay the difference!  It turned out she had deliberately sent me full-sized jars to make up for the inconvenience.  And that's how you gain a customer who will buy eyeshadow in every color you make!


----------



## yoru (Mar 13, 2014)

Ditto to Vee's excellent customer service  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I had accidentally purchase 2 3-month OTM last October...wait, don't hate me on that first, you know how slow the site can get when it comes to OTM slots being opened up, so I paid twice and order twice. I emailed Vee to cancel one of my orders. And within a minute I got a refund, and a short but sweet personal response from her telling me that my extra order's been cancelled! A LOT of CS for prestige brands never bother to do the latter. I don't really care if they don't, but that's what got me to keep going back to Vee and other indie companies. You get to get close and personal with the awesome and wonderful people behind the brand.


----------



## meaganola (Mar 14, 2014)

I'm really, really high right now (lots of pain and anxiety meds for dental work), but I *have* to post about the OTM!Â  This whole thing was packed in a Tiffany-esque blue box, like for a bracelet.Â  The color is called Kawaii.Â  The description:



> Â Medium teal with subtle blue and green sheen and a slight holographic sparkle.







They say it's teal.Â  I say it's aqua.Â  I have teal issues, so I choose to call it aqua.Â  It is an *amazing* color for spring!Â  I'm too loopy to go into any deeper details than "Ooh, pretty sparkly shimmery light aqua!"Â  The extra is a sparkly aqua resin star hair clip that I'm hoping will play well with my hair (I have a *lot* of hair).Â  I'm bummed I can't have the candy right now because I love Hi-Chew, but I'll just save it for later after my mouth is healed.Â  Oh, and I almost forgot:Â  Two preview samples of upcoming shades in the Spring Fling collection (due out in exactly one week).Â  I don't know if everyone received the same ones, but I received Marquee (shimmery peach) and In Memory (shimmery pale green).Â  (And, yowzers, I asked how big the cyst that was removed was.Â  Answer:Â 


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



The SIZE OF A WALNUT.Â  No wonder it was so uncomfortable and weird-feeling.The sutures feel *really* weird inside my mouth and like they're a chunk of food I need to scrape out.) ETA: Since it's time to pick out a coordinating eyeliner, I have a swatch now! This is just over Foil Me, not a white pencil like I usually do swatches. As always, the camera doesn't pick up the sparkles, but they're subtle and gorgeous.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Mar 14, 2014)

Oh honey!  I'm sorry you had such a rough day with the surgery and all, but yay for great meds!  And your spelling is fine so far (I know you asked us to watch for that, lol)

Those colors look AMAZING and every month I'm tempted to get an OTM sub... and then I realize I haven't even managed to work my way through ONE of the sample baggies I ordered LAST SUMMER.  However, I love living vicariously through your reviews/swatches!  So pretty!  Thanks for sharing, even through the pain and med haze!


----------



## meaganola (Mar 14, 2014)

No problem!  And than you for the supervision!  It was rocky last night right before I went to bed.  I ended up taking THREE Halcion for the procedure because they couldn't give me nitrous due to the location of where they had to work (the nose piece would need to go in that exact spot), so now I'm on the tail end of those and on to a combination of Advil and Vicodin. 

And I just noticed something cool about the Spring Fling samples that may or may not be coincidental:  Orange and green!  Like the Irish flag! 

And Kawaii reminds me of Casen from last June, although Kawaii is a bit darker and greener.  So looking forward to playing with this one!


----------



## CurlyTails (Mar 14, 2014)

My Spring Fling samples were Disguise (shimmery blue) and Delilah (shimmery rose).


----------



## meaganola (Mar 15, 2014)

Oh, wow, so my samples *just happened* to be the perfect combination for me!Â  (As my name indicates, so very Irish over here.Â  And my brother's name is Ryan.)Â  And another weird thing:Â  January is _Alice in Wonderland_ month for me, and that blue is very much an Alice sort of color.Â  February, I was thinking that it would be nice if a lovely shimmery peachy rose gold was added to the catalog.Â  This month, I was just thinking I wanted a shimmery aqua/Tiffany blue shadow.Â  Three months of thinking, "Wouldn't it be nice if [insert color here] was in the next update?"Â  Three months of opening the OTM package and discovering precisely that color.Â  It's bizarre how this has worked out the past few months.Â  I wonder whether my streak will be maintained in April.Â  Time to start thinking about possibilities and seeing what my brain latches onto!


----------



## JC327 (Mar 15, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I'm really, really high right now (lots of pain and anxiety meds for dental work), but I *have* to post about the OTM!  This whole thing was packed in a Tiffany-esque blue box, like for a bracelet.  The color is called Kawaii.  The description: Quote:  Medium teal with subtle blue and green sheen and a slight holographic sparkle.




They say it's teal.  I say it's aqua.  I have teal issues, so I choose to call it aqua.  It is an *amazing* color for spring!  I'm too loopy to go into any deeper details than "Ooh, pretty sparkly shimmery light aqua!"  The extra is a sparkly aqua resin star hair clip that I'm hoping will play well with my hair (I have a *lot* of hair).  I'm bummed I can't have the candy right now because I love Hi-Chew, but I'll just save it for later after my mouth is healed.  Oh, and I almost forgot:  Two preview samples of upcoming shades in the Spring Fling collection (due out in exactly one week).  I don't know if everyone received the same ones, but I received Marquee (shimmery peach) and In Memory (shimmery pale green). 

(And, yowzers, I asked how big the cyst that was removed was.  Answer:  The SIZE OF A WALNUT.  No wonder it was so uncomfortable and weird-feeling.
The sutures feel *really* weird inside my mouth and like they're a chunk of food I need to scrape out.)

ETA: Since it's time to pick out a coordinating eyeliner, I have a swatch now! This is just over Foil Me, not a white pencil like I usually do swatches. As always, the camera doesn't pick up the sparkles, but they're subtle and gorgeous.



Sorry to hear about your surgery, good thing you got good meds. Hope you make a speedy recovery. Thanks for posting your contents, I cant wait to get  my first OTM.


----------



## meaganola (Apr 8, 2014)

Hey hey hey, today's the day! I can't believe it's been almost a month since March went out, but it has! Slots go live at noon Pacific time, and it's an extras month! If you want to join the fun, set your alarm for 11:55, log in to your GDE account, and GET READY TO RUMBLE! (Note: I am just a cheerleader who wants GDE to stay in business taking my money for a very, *very* long time. I get nothing out of relentless promotion except more people to gush about these colors with.) ETA: There will be 1, 2, 3, and 6-month subs. Just in case anyone was wondering.


----------



## kyxli (Apr 8, 2014)

I got a 6 month sub! This will be my first subscription service, and I'm super excited for it. =]


----------



## nikkimouse (Apr 8, 2014)

I told myself no this month but I got 1 month anyway.... sigh. It is frustrating that minimum purchase is $10 but the box is only $8 I had to add 2 samples


----------



## CurlyTails (Apr 8, 2014)

I managed to snag a 2 month subscription. I'm hoping for a good extra!


----------



## CurlyTails (Apr 8, 2014)

> I told myself no this month but I got 1 month anyway.... sigh. It is frustrating that minimum purchase is $10 but the box is only $8 I had to add 2 samples


 Don't forget that you should get the April GWP for ordering the samples, and the color looks gorgeous online!


----------



## nikkimouse (Apr 8, 2014)

> > I told myself no this month but I got 1 month anyway.... sigh. It is frustrating that minimum purchase is $10 but the box is only $8 I had to add 2 samples
> 
> 
> Don't forget that you should get the April GWP for ordering the samples, and the color looks gorgeous online!


 If that is true then it is totally worth it. Can anyone verify this?


----------



## CurlyTails (Apr 8, 2014)

> If that is true then it is totally worth it. Can anyone verify this?


 Last month I got a one month OTM, added on two sample baggies to get up to $10, and when I got my package it had the OTM, the sample baggies I ordered, two bonus samples, and the March GWP.


----------



## zadidoll (Apr 8, 2014)

I'm still pissed at myself. At 1:30 PM Pacific I remembered it was the 8th... TOO late! Sold out!


----------



## kitnmitns (Apr 11, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I'm still pissed at myself. At 1:30 PM Pacific I remembered it was the 8th... TOO late! Sold out!
I set all kinds of reminders for myself because I worry about missing it. :-(


----------



## meaganola (Apr 12, 2014)

April is here!Â 




Facetious:Â  "Medium purple with a subtle coppery pink undertone and blue sparkle." And the extras!Â  Two of them!Â  A sample clamshell of Foil Me (and I strongly advise everyone to keep this clamshell once the Foil Me is all used up!Â  I use them to mix pigment with mixing medium instead of jar lids) and a tube of an upcoming Glitter Tube!Â  My Dismay:Â  "Predominately purple with sparkles of pink and a tiny bit of black."Â  The glitter is *not* approved for cosmetic use by the FDA, so be careful in your application choices!Â  And swatches:Â 



On the left, Facetious over Foil Me.Â  On the top right, My Dismay over Foil Me.Â  On the bottom right, My Dismay over ELF sheer Glitter Primer.Â  Conclusion:Â  I already knew I love Foil Me (I use it every day for my lids), but if you want heavy glitter coverage, get some glitter glue.


----------



## kitnmitns (Apr 12, 2014)

Thanks for sharing @meaganola! I am jealous you got yours already!


----------



## JC327 (Apr 14, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

April is here! 





Facetious:  "Medium purple with a subtle coppery pink undertone and blue sparkle." And the extras!  Two of them!  A sample clamshell of Foil Me (and I strongly advise everyone to keep this clamshell once the Foil Me is all used up!  I use them to mix pigment with mixing medium instead of jar lids) and a tube of an upcoming Glitter Tube!  My Dismay:  "Predominately purple with sparkles of pink and a tiny bit of black."  The glitter is *not* approved for cosmetic use by the FDA, so be careful in your application choices!  And swatches: 





On the left, Facetious over Foil Me.  On the top right, My Dismay over Foil Me.  On the bottom right, My Dismay over ELF sheer Glitter Primer.  Conclusion:  I already knew I love Foil Me (I use it every day for my lids), but if you want heavy glitter coverage, get some glitter glue.
Thanks for posting! I cant wait for mine to arrive.


----------



## nikkimouse (Apr 14, 2014)

I got my one month order with the 2 sample baggies it did come with the gwp color and 2 more sample baggies. what an amazing value for 10.50!!!!!!!  I have decided that i will go month to month.  If I have $10 and remember to get the otm the day it comes out then it was meant to be  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jenny Shmurak (May 4, 2014)

I'm so excited.
I bought a 6 month subscription last month and since I'm not from USA my package was sent on the first of may.
If our post office didn't have a pileup of packages after a holiday and a strike, I could get the OTM before the 8th of the month(when it officially is getting sold).


----------



## meaganola (May 4, 2014)

Whoa, it's the May the Fourth already!  If you haven't signed up already and want to jump on board, these slots go on sale Thursday at noon unless something changes, so sign up for the OTM mailing list here, set your alarm for five minutes before whatever time the email -- which will list the exact time it will open up and typically sent out the morning slots go live -- says, and log onto the site when your alarm goes off.  And remember that there's a $10 minimum, so if you're just getting one month, you will need to get your cart ready with at least $2 worth before slots go live (because you can and will get cartjacked unless you're very quick about things!), so a recap of the low-dollar items:


Sample baggie -- $1.25
Sample jar -- $2.50
Control Freak sample -- $1.50
Foil Me sample -- $1

If you're a pigment newbie, I strongly recommend getting both the Control Freak and Foil Me.  Control Freak is a great eyelash-to-eyebrow primer, and Foil Me makes the colors really intense.  Oh, and the May GWP (sent out with every non-OTM purchase, but if you add something to your OTM order, *boom* it's apparently no longer strictly an OTM order, and you get the GWP) is gorgeous and described as:



> Dirty 30 is a semi matte dark brown with a subtle green overlay and copper sparkles.


(Have I ever mentioned that I'm an older sister who wanted to be a teacher?  Because that's the case.  I tend to end up explaining how to do things *and* telling people that they need to do those things.  But, seriously, if you just want to try this sub, this is the best way to do it.  And then you can come back for another one-month sub in June and then in July for a six-month because you *really* want to be on board for the December OTM, and the six-month subs will no longer be offered for the rest of the year after July because all subs end in December, so this is the best way to do things because then you won't have to worry about it later!)


----------



## Luxx22 (May 8, 2014)

They opened up some more spots today at 12 PST NOON, but sold out in under 30 secs. I managed to get 2 month sub.


----------



## Luxx22 (May 8, 2014)

Q: I ordered the 2 month sub, do I have to race to the clock again after my sub is up, or is there an option for it to renew, sorta like a confirmation where they send you an email asking if you want to renew?


----------



## Jwls750 (May 8, 2014)

LuxxyLuxx said:


> Q: I ordered the 2 month sub, do I have to race to the clock again after my sub is up, or is there an option for it to renew, sorta like a confirmation where they send you an email asking if you want to renew?


You need to race to the clock again. That's why everyone talks about getting longer subs because it make me go crazy trying to make sure I get the months/couple months subs. Instead, I just did the year this time  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Luxx22 (May 9, 2014)

Jwls750 said:


> You need to race to the clock again. That's why everyone talks about getting longer subs because it make me go crazy trying to make sure I get the months/couple months subs. Instead, I just did the year this time  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Oh jezzzz lol. Thanks for the info  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## meaganola (May 12, 2014)

Oh, wow. As usual, I seem to be the first person to get their OTM! Here's the "oh, wow" part: I was a little confused when I opened my OTM package and pulled out something that did not match the color on the OTM card, but then I kept going. I'll do descriptions now and pictures later (I wanted to get the text typed out, but then I have to deal with some other things before I can do photos). Photos now added!  This was an extras month. Boy howdy, was it an extras month!



Spoiler



OTM:


One Way Ticket -- A darkened green with a very subtle blueish-purple sheen and gold sparkles.
Extras:


Chinovi Cosmetics (a brand GDE is doing a collaboration with for June) loose powder blush in Vanessa -- A matte orange-toned coral. Color can be built by layering.
Flash Lacquer (GDE's now-discontinued nail polish line, but they reboot it every once in a while for special runs like this) in Off to Paris -- Pink toned coral jelly with a very subtle holographic sparkle.
Vanilla Unicorn -- A velvety white with a strong blue and purple sparkle. In some lights you can see a nice pink sheen. Full jar.
Insomnia -- Bronzish brown with a coppery orange overlay and a very subtle purple to blue sparkle. Full jar.
Tawdry -- Part of the new Matte 2 Feminine line launched today, so the description is up on the GDE website. Sample bag.
Coquette -- Also part of the M2F line, also a sample bag.

Swatched over GDE Foil Me this time around.  L to R:  One Way Ticket, Vanilla Unicorn, and Insomnia. Across the bottom:  Chinovi blush on bare skin.

And all the glory:

So. *In addition to* the main color, we also received a loose blush sample (it looks like it's about the same amount as a GDE shadow sample jar), a mini nail polish, two *full* jars that were apparently LE runs just for this bag, and two samples of the new line. And the really crappy part: I have to wear a specific eye pencil for the next week and *only* that pencil! No other shadow or liner! These are already taunting me!



ETA photos.


----------



## CurlyTails (May 12, 2014)

meaganola said:


> Oh, wow.  As usual, I seem to be the first person to get their OTM!  Here's the "oh, wow" part:  I was a little confused when I opened my OTM package and pulled out something that did not match the color on the OTM card, but then I kept going.  I'll do descriptions now and pictures later (I wanted to get the text typed out, but then I have to deal with some other things before I can do photos).  This was an extras month.  Boy howdy, was it an extras month!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I can't wait to get mine!


----------



## marigoldsue (May 12, 2014)

meaganola said:


> Oh, wow.  As usual, I seem to be the first person to get their OTM!  Here's the "oh, wow" part:  I was a little confused when I opened my OTM package and pulled out something that did not match the color on the OTM card, but then I kept going.  I'll do descriptions now and pictures later (I wanted to get the text typed out, but then I have to deal with some other things before I can do photos).  This was an extras month.  Boy howdy, was it an extras month!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Finally a sub I can get excited about this month.  As usual my BB had nothing that interests me (hmmm...maybe I should cancel...) and Ipsy was a dude for me the last two months (but Feb and March were perfect for me).  This one has me really EXCITED!


----------



## Luxx22 (May 12, 2014)

meaganola said:


> Oh, wow.  As usual, I seem to be the first person to get their OTM!  Here's the "oh, wow" part:  I was a little confused when I opened my OTM package and pulled out something that did not match the color on the OTM card, but then I kept going.  I'll do descriptions now and pictures later (I wanted to get the text typed out, but then I have to deal with some other things before I can do photos).  This was an extras month.  Boy howdy, was it an extras month!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Got any Pics  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />?


----------



## meaganola (May 12, 2014)

LuxxyLuxx said:


> Got any Pics  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />?


I was in the middle of editing them into my post when you posted this!  They're there now.  My camera FREAKS OUT with sparkle, so the swatch isn't as sharp as it could be, but I think it gives a good idea of everything.


----------



## Luxx22 (May 12, 2014)

meaganola said:


> Oh, wow. As usual, I seem to be the first person to get their OTM! Here's the "oh, wow" part: I was a little confused when I opened my OTM package and pulled out something that did not match the color on the OTM card, but then I kept going. I'll do descriptions now and pictures later (I wanted to get the text typed out, but then I have to deal with some other things before I can do photos). Photos now added!  This was an extras month. Boy howdy, was it an extras month!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is the blush a terracotta color? It looks to be redish with brown?


----------



## tacehtpuekam (May 13, 2014)

meaganola said:


> Oh, wow. As usual, I seem to be the first person to get their OTM! Here's the "oh, wow" part: I was a little confused when I opened my OTM package and pulled out something that did not match the color on the OTM card, but then I kept going. I'll do descriptions now and pictures later (I wanted to get the text typed out, but then I have to deal with some other things before I can do photos). Photos now added!  This was an extras month. Boy howdy, was it an extras month!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This is my favorite sub ever. NEVER disappointing.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Mine should be here Wednesday or possibly tomorrow!


----------



## JC327 (May 16, 2014)

meaganola said:


> Oh, wow. As usual, I seem to be the first person to get their OTM! Here's the "oh, wow" part: I was a little confused when I opened my OTM package and pulled out something that did not match the color on the OTM card, but then I kept going. I'll do descriptions now and pictures later (I wanted to get the text typed out, but then I have to deal with some other things before I can do photos). Photos now added!  This was an extras month. Boy howdy, was it an extras month!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow! cant wait to get my bag.


----------



## Luxx22 (May 21, 2014)

Got mine today, the caramels are sooo yummy!!


----------



## CurlyTails (May 31, 2014)

I really should have bought the Foil Me when it was back in stock.  I'm almost done with my sample from April and of course it's sold out online.


----------



## meaganola (May 31, 2014)

I love Foil Me.  I got dropper bottle of it in December and was sparing about using it because it was out of stock for ages, and then when it came back earlier this month, I bought two more even though I was nowhere near done with the first one just so I could start using it every day.  I was hesitant about getting backups when I was still using my first bottle because I try to not get backups of *anything* (hoarding problems), but this is one product where I decided it's worth it to just go ahead and get a backup or two.

But!  Vee has been on vacation for the past couple of weeks, so it's possible that it's just out of stock because I think she only has a finite number at a time and will get more up shortly.  Also, there's a new collection being released on June 28th (Paper Runway!  It's a collaboration with Chinovi and Darling Girl, so I'm *really* interested to see what their combined forces unleash on the world.  Yes, I already have my calendar marked!), so I wouldn't be surprised if a restock happens around that time.


----------



## Luxx22 (Jun 3, 2014)

curlytails said:


> I really should have bought the Foil Me when it was back in stock.  I'm almost done with my sample from April and of course it's sold out online.


How often do they re-stock "foil me"?


----------



## elizabethrose (Jun 3, 2014)

This goes for sale on the 8th right?


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Jun 3, 2014)

elizabethrose said:


> This goes for sale on the 8th right?


Yep buy it I think since the 8th is a Sunday, they go on sale the Friday before so the 6th.


----------



## elizabethrose (Jun 3, 2014)

allistra44 said:


> Yep buy it I think since the 8th is a Sunday, they go on sale the Friday before so the 6th.


Perfect!  I've never done this before but I keep stalking this thread.  I might have to take the plunge this time.


----------



## JC327 (Jun 3, 2014)

my 3 month sub just finished im trying to figure out if I should do another 3 months.


----------



## CurlyTails (Jun 3, 2014)

JC327 said:


> my 3 month sub just finished im trying to figure out if I should do another 3 months.


I think I might try to snag another subscription. I got two months last time which was nice. I guess I'll have to wait and see what's left when I get a chance to log on.


----------



## meaganola (Jun 6, 2014)

Today is the day! Set your alarms for noon Pacific time!


----------



## Kelly Silva (Jun 6, 2014)

I got my first GDE sub! 3 months, I'm excited! I've been debating getting some GDE products for a while, so the sub seems like a good place to start!


----------



## CurlyTails (Jun 6, 2014)

I almost got a 6 month, but by the time I tried to check out, it was gone. But I did get a 3 month, so I'm set for the summer at least. I think I may need to make a purchase because the June GWP is really pretty.


----------



## elizabethrose (Jun 6, 2014)

Ugh I forgot about this again.  Next month.


----------



## meaganola (Jun 6, 2014)

Next month, there should be more slots open due to the number of six-month subs ending! And that will be the last time the six-months will be offered this year, so if you want it, be aware that cartjacking is practically guaranteed if you spend any amount of time second-guessing. And I find that PayPal is the quickest way to do this so you don't have to mess with a credit card.

ETA:  Apparently, it sold out in under nine minutes!  A few months ago, it took a couple of *hours*.  I guess word about its awesomeness is spreading!


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Jun 6, 2014)

elizabethrose said:


> Ugh I forgot about this again.  Next month.


You and me both.  Totally setting an alarm!


----------



## amyd1259 (Jun 6, 2014)

Does anyone know if this subscription ships to Canada?

I have a US mailbox so I can get it in the states but I have a friend in another city who can't.

And if it does ship to Canada, does anyone know how much it costs to ship it here?


----------



## Luxx22 (Jun 7, 2014)

amyd1259 said:


> Does anyone know if this subscription ships to Canada?
> 
> I have a US mailbox so I can get it in the states but I have a friend in another city who can't.
> 
> And if it does ship to Canada, does anyone know how much it costs to ship it here?


Yup it ships to Canada, Im done my 2 month subscription next month  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> @@amyd1259 shipping was 6.46$ for 2 months =29$ for 2 month subscription.


----------



## JC327 (Jun 7, 2014)

I completely missed it yesterday, my 3 month sub ended in May now im in otm withdrawal.


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Jun 7, 2014)

Ahhh I NEED to remember to sign up next month!

This is the last month of my six month sub &amp; I've gotten so used to not worrying about the sign up date/time. I should just set my alarm right now lol


----------



## meaganola (Jun 7, 2014)

allistra44 said:


> Ahhh I NEED to remember to sign up next month!
> 
> This is the last month of my six month sub &amp; I've gotten so used to not worrying about the sign up date/time. I should just set my alarm right now lol


Yeah, you definitely need to jump on for a six-month sub next time around so you don't have to stress about it for the rest of the year (read:  December)!  After July, there won't be any six-month subs for the rest of the year.


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Jun 7, 2014)

meaganola said:


> Yeah, you definitely need to jump on for a six-month sub next time around so you don't have to stress about it for the rest of the year (read:  December)!  After July, there won't be any six-month subs for the rest of the year.


Definitely. Luckily, I'm home during the day so it's always fairly easy for me to jump on quick &amp; grab what I need. 

No idea why I didn't just grab a 12 month back in January. This is my favorite sub &amp; I'll be so sad if I ever miss a month!


----------



## amyd1259 (Jun 7, 2014)

LuxxyLuxx said:


> Yup it ships to Canada, Im done my 2 month subscription next month  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> @@amyd1259 shipping was 6.46$ for 2 months =29$ for 2 month subscription.


Thank you so much!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Luxx22 (Jun 8, 2014)

amyd1259 said:


> Thank you so much!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


You're very welcome  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jenny Shmurak (Jun 10, 2014)

It's here...



Spoiler



Prime suspect - a matte red base (although swatches very hot pink) with a purple blue sheen.
This week there's a new company named innocent+twisted alchemy.
The color is candid violet-deep blue-violet with red sheen and copper shimmers.
I'm sorry to say it looks bad in my picture.
It's really very dark with a gold shimmer and it looks like a sunset.
The box(?) the shadow is in is really bad to use so I'll move it to a different one.
The candy is hot tamales chewy candies in fierce cinnamon.
Note that the bag is different this month and it's with a zip.


----------



## Kelly Silva (Jun 10, 2014)

@ You may want to upload the photo directly to MUA, I don't believe that image hosting service is allowed...


----------



## Jenny Shmurak (Jun 10, 2014)

Spoiler



Sorry but the left shadow color is off, it's really very dark blue-violet with golden shimmer, reminds me of a sunset.


----------



## Jenny Shmurak (Jun 10, 2014)

Image upload here is messy...
Add image icon is not allowed to use here.
How should i know to use "more replay options"?


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Jun 10, 2014)

@ this site recently transitioned to a new platform.  We're still working out many of the kinks, photo uploading being one of them.  I linked the "how-to" forum below! Thanks so much for sharing your photo!  The colors look really pretty!

https://www.makeuptalk.com/f/forum/60-how-do-i-general-forums/


----------



## meaganola (Jun 10, 2014)

What is the shade name of the i+ta shadow? (I'm wondering if it's the same one I received in their sub bag yesterday!)


----------



## Jenny Shmurak (Jun 10, 2014)

The color name is candid violet.
Did you also get it in that weird little container?


----------



## meaganola (Jun 10, 2014)

jen711 said:


> The color name is candid violet.
> 
> Did you also get it in that weird little container?


The clamshell? I haven't received my OTM yet, but that's what i+ta samples are sent in. Geek Chic Cosmetics uses that packaging for their samples, as do several other companies. It's a really common thing for this stuff. It's a little trickier to use than a jar, but it's better than a baggie, and they store really nicely!


----------



## Jenny Shmurak (Jun 10, 2014)

It is not easy to open and close without spilling shadow powder on stuff(or myself).
I'll move it to a small jar like the glamour doll eyes sample jar.


----------



## Luxx22 (Jun 10, 2014)

jen711 said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Awesome month!! soo excited  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Ty for the spolier hun


----------



## CheshireCookie (Jun 11, 2014)

jen711 said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...


AGH! That looks AMAZING! Thanks so much for sharing!


----------



## Luxx22 (Jun 13, 2014)

Spoiler













What a nice way with the little bag to end on my last month subsciption


----------



## meaganola (Jun 14, 2014)

Aww, adorable bag!  But I'm pretty sure that these were packed with a dog or cat "helping":  My monsters are *fascinated* by the bag in a way they only are when something has another animal's scent all over it.  I'm going to have to try washing this and hope it doesn't get ruined.

And the innocent+twisted alchemy sample shade is very similar to one of the shades in the i+ta subscription this month, although I haven't swatched them side-by-side to compare them.  As a side note, if you like the i+ta sample (that is, the size and packaging), that's the size they send out for the sample version of their subscription ($12 a month for the sample size, $18 for the full size, if I recall correctly).  It's three shadows plus extras, usually from other indie companies, but sometimes from i+ta, like blush samples.  I'll try to get a review and swatches of this month's bag in the indie subs thread this weekend.  There was a lot in there!


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Jun 14, 2014)

You guys, I'm so excited.  I won a May GDE OTM from a blogging contest (actually, it was @@CheshireCookie 's blog!  I wanted to check out the look she did from the May OTM and saw the contest and thought "hey, why not?") and it arrived yesterday!!! OMG the EXTRAS!  The nail polish! And blush! And TWO other full size eye colors!  And the little sample baggies from the Matte2Feminine collection were the PERFECT colors - I got Provacative (Matte darkened violet with strong blue shift and a golden green sparkle ) and Jolie (Matte mint green with a blue sheen and blue to green sparkle.) And the candy... I have to get more of that candy.

Although someone help me out here... are the Matte shades not completely matte?  Is there a matte base with sparkle added or.... lol so confused.  I know you've all moved on to the awesomeness that is June, I just wanted to share my excitement over May.   :w00t:


----------



## CurlyTails (Jun 14, 2014)

magicalmom said:


> You guys, I'm so excited.  I won a May GDE OTM from a blogging contest (actually, it was @@CheshireCookie 's blog!  I wanted to check out the look she did from the May OTM and saw the contest and thought "hey, why not?") and it arrived yesterday!!! OMG the EXTRAS!  The nail polish! And blush! And TWO other full size eye colors!  And the little sample baggies from the Matte2Feminine collection were the PERFECT colors - I got Provacative (Matte darkened violet with strong blue shift and a golden green sparkle ) and Jolie (Matte mint green with a blue sheen and blue to green sparkle.) And the candy... I have to get more of that candy.
> 
> Although someone help me out here... are the Matte shades not completely matte?  Is there a matte base with sparkle added or.... lol so confused.  I know you've all moved on to the awesomeness that is June, I just wanted to share my excitement over May.   :w00t:


May was a very awesome month!


----------



## meaganola (Jun 14, 2014)

magicalmom said:


> Although someone help me out here... are the Matte shades not completely matte?  Is there a matte base with sparkle added or.... lol so confused.  I know you've all moved on to the awesomeness that is June, I just wanted to share my excitement over May.


Yeah, the matte shades usually have some sort of sheen.  I think "matte" just refers to the base shade used before shimmer/sheen/whatever is added, mainly so we know what primer approach to use.  I find I need something wetter and stickier (for lack of a better way of putting it) for mattes regardless of whether there's any sheen/shimmer/etc. added than for shimmers or metallics.


----------



## Kelly Silva (Jun 17, 2014)

Yay my OTM arrived today! I sort of forgot about it, and saw this tiny envelope in the mailbox, and I was shaking it like what the heck is this!? Lol, but it's so pretty! I can't wait to try them hopefully tomorrow.


----------



## meaganola (Jun 17, 2014)

The name of the OTM combined with the name of the candy sent makes me want to have a film noir weekend!


----------



## meaganola (Jun 17, 2014)

magicalmom said:


> You guys, I'm so excited.  I won a May GDE OTM from a blogging contest (actually, it was @@CheshireCookie 's blog!  I wanted to check out the look she did from the May OTM and saw the contest and thought "hey, why not?") and it arrived yesterday!!! OMG the EXTRAS!  The nail polish! And blush! And TWO other full size eye colors!


 
It *just* dawned on me that this means you received the bag with Vanilla Unicorn!  How awesome is that shade?  I'm *thrilled* Vee made it as a pigment (it was a cream shadow in the Spring Fling collection), even if it was only for the OTM.  I'm pretty hardcore about the OTM/GWP shades being worn only during their month (but the year gets ignored, so the June 2013 color -- Flicker Pop -- came back out for June 2014), but since this one was an extra, I'm keeping it in my rotation box for probably the rest of the year.


----------



## CheshireCookie (Jun 17, 2014)

magicalmom said:


> You guys, I'm so excited.  I won a May GDE OTM from a blogging contest (actually, it was @@CheshireCookie 's blog!  I wanted to check out the look she did from the May OTM and saw the contest and thought "hey, why not?") and it arrived yesterday!!! OMG the EXTRAS!  The nail polish! And blush! And TWO other full size eye colors!  And the little sample baggies from the Matte2Feminine collection were the PERFECT colors - I got Provacative (Matte darkened violet with strong blue shift and a golden green sparkle ) and Jolie (Matte mint green with a blue sheen and blue to green sparkle.) And the candy... I have to get more of that candy.
> 
> Although someone help me out here... are the Matte shades not completely matte?  Is there a matte base with sparkle added or.... lol so confused.  I know you've all moved on to the awesomeness that is June, I just wanted to share my excitement over May.   :w00t:


Yaaaaaay! I'm so excited you received it already! The extras from May were insane, I mean, when I poured out the entire bag I was like....no way. WHAT?! Hahaha!


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Jun 17, 2014)

Vanilla Unicorn is AMAZING.  I want to see how it looks over the NYX Milk Pencil, just to see how the duochrome shift shows up without my skin color peeking through!

And WOW were there extras!  I used to get the OTM, in the fall of last year, but after a few months where I just got a color I wouldn't wear (especially Oct 2013, "Cauldron", which was a sparkly black) and a piece of candy, I let my sub expire.  But now that I've seen several of the 2014 OTM's, I'm going to try to get a 6 month sub!  Besides, even the colors I won't use make amazing gifts!


----------



## CurlyTails (Jun 17, 2014)

I love Vanilla Unicorn!


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Jun 23, 2014)

GDE question!

I'm buying some GDE pigments for my Midsummer Fairy Godchild, and Vee posted on Instagram/FB that for today (Monday) it's National Pink day, and there's a GWP color "More Than Friends" with all orders today.  Does anyone know if that REPLACES the June monthly GWP color (Mermaid's Plumage) or if it's in ADDITION to the regular GWP?  I'm not trying to be greedy, I just think my FCG would rather have the Mermaid color if it's an either/or, and I should probably wait til tomorrow to order if that's the case.

I'm hoping someone's seen a one-day promo like this before and can help me out!  I'm also asking on her Instagram page, and I'll update if I get a response direct from Vee!


----------



## meaganola (Jun 23, 2014)

I don't remember any one-day promos since the GWP program started! I do know that when there's a flash sale code for a free item -- say, a full jar of your choice with any purchase over $16 -- it's in addition to the GWP.

(I had to place two orders today for Reasons. In related news, the Spring Fling is on clearance -- see Facebook for the code -- and that includes Start a Rumor blush even though it's a permanent shade, so I ended up grabbing that even though I am specifically on a blush no-buy. I've been kicking myself for not ordering it when the collection went live, so I don't feel guilty about this order!)


----------



## Jenny Shmurak (Jun 23, 2014)

And if you add yourself to the glamour doll eyes facebook group you'll have another present with your purchase today...


----------



## meaganola (Jun 23, 2014)

jen711 said:


> And if you add yourself to the glamour doll eyes facebook group you'll have another present with your purchase today...


Heh. That would be Reasons! But you do have to request to be added to the group. It's not automatic. And I don't know how long that takes.


----------



## Jenny Shmurak (Jun 23, 2014)

It's like any group you want to join.
I'm sure she'll add you fast.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Jun 23, 2014)

Well I joined the Facebook group (requested, anyway), and placed my order.  Let's see what comes to my house!  Should be interesting!


----------



## meaganola (Jun 23, 2014)

Uhoh. You probably won't get the extra. The group has specials that are only available with a code given in the group. You have to be added to the group (not just request to be added) in order to see the codes, and then the codes have to be used (sometimes in a certain place on the order form) when you order.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Jun 23, 2014)

*facepalm* oh well.  Vee replied on Instagram that I'll get Mermaid's Plumage and More Than Friends.  I am very happy with 2 GWP! Can't have everything, lol.


----------



## meaganola (Jun 28, 2014)

I just received my orders!  I had said that they could just be sent together if that would make it easier on the GDE side, and they were.  I was expecting *one* set of GWPs (so one Mermaid's Plumage, one More Than Friends, and one Can't Sit With Us) because I was thinking one GWP per *package*, but I received two of the non-group GWPs!  I think I have four Mermaid's Plumage at this point.  And one more on the way (because Paper Runway!).  Or maybe three in-hand and one more on the way.  I've actually lost track.  But I love it, so I'm having a hard time convincing myself to let the extras go.  I DO NOT NEED MORE THAN ONE!  Maybe I can convince myself to put the extras aside for Secret Santa on the off chance I get someone interested in this stuff who missed out on it when it was available.  And More Than Friends has The &lt;3 of the Matter-style sparkles!  Love them!

And in Prime Suspect news, I wore that one today, and I got a random compliment from the cashier at Whole Foods!  I think a lot of people are so scared of POW! BRIGHT RED-PINK EYESHADOW! that when someone does in a non-clubbing way (I put it on just my lids, and you can barely see it when my eyes are open, but it does peek out the tiniest bit), it is a really powerful color statement.  I think using brown liner rather than black (which I refuse to use anyway) softens the visual blow a bit, so you get the impact of the red-pink, but it's less aggressively EDGY EXPERIMENTAL and more just Huh, Interesting Use of Color.

ETA:  I have to confess that I absolutely love the name Can't Sit With Us.  This might have to be a permanent fixture in my rotation box for wear every Wednesday.


----------



## Kelly Silva (Jul 1, 2014)

New GWP for July is so pretty! I may finally make a purchase!


----------



## meaganola (Jul 1, 2014)

Just a heads-up:  I created a thread for indie stuff last night, so I'll probably end up corralling all of my non-OTM stuff over there because I have, ahem, a fondness for the indies regardless of brand or product type, and it will be easier for me to remember to post about orders and specials for all brands over there! 

https://www.makeuptalk.com/f/topic/133096-all-about-indies/


----------



## meaganola (Jul 8, 2014)

Heads up: TODAY IS THE DAY! Noon Pacific time, which is a few minutes more than three hours from the time if this post. It's the last month to get a six-month sub, so if that's what you want, get in and get your order completed as quickly as possible. Otherwise, you *will* get cartjacked.


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Jul 8, 2014)

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!

Sold out before I could check out.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  

First month I've missed since I signed up last year.


----------



## JC327 (Jul 8, 2014)

I missed it too.


----------



## meaganola (Jul 8, 2014)

And here I am with tracking already!


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Jul 8, 2014)

I missed it too @   I really wish GDE would send the email out the day BEFORE the sale - sometimes I get so busy during the day I forget to check my email til the evening.  Le sigh.  MAYBE NEXT MONTH.  My eternal refrain.


----------



## Lolo22 (Jul 8, 2014)

Boo, I got stuck in a 2.5 hour meeting and missed it too. I really wanted to sign up!


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Jul 8, 2014)

Ok nevermind. Woke up with an order confirmation email. Apparently I started my six month sub in February, not January like I thought!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jenny Shmurak (Jul 9, 2014)

I asked Vee to send the email a day before but she said if she will do that, people will forget.

Here it's a bigger problem: the sale is at 10pm and the email came at around 7pm.
It was easy to miss it.
And the **** rocket siren came just in time to make a friend of mine miss the sale.

Good thing I still have a few months left on my 6 months


----------



## meaganola (Jul 9, 2014)

I was not kidding any of those times when I said to set an alarm.  Seriously.  Do it now.  August 8th, 11:55am Pacific time.  (And I will totally do a one-year sub again in January if I can get one just because it's really, *really* nice to not have to worry about it all year!)


----------



## Kelly Silva (Jul 11, 2014)

Got my shipping notice! Can't wait!


----------



## meaganola (Jul 11, 2014)

Kelly Silva said:


> Got my shipping notice! Can't wait!


Heh. Got my *delivery* notice! (Thanks, Slice!)


----------



## Kelly Silva (Jul 11, 2014)

meaganola said:


> Heh. Got my *delivery* notice! (Thanks, Slice!)


Pics!   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## meaganola (Jul 11, 2014)

Kelly Silva said:


> Pics!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


In about four hours! Stupid job getting in the way of eyeshadow!


----------



## meaganola (Jul 11, 2014)

Let's try this one more time.

Two GDE OTM colors!  
-- Crystal Ball:  Sheer purple and gold sheen with purple and pink sparkles.  This reminds me of Vanilla Unicorn a little bit. 
-- Under the Moon:  Matte black base with a purple sheen and goldfish green sparkle.  This one is considered an extra.  If I wasn't hot and cranky, I would dig out my jar of Cauldron from October and compare them.  But I *am* hot and cranky, so that's not happening.
 
The extras:
-- All That Sass lipgloss sample in Spellbound: A vibrant pinky-purple with gold sparkles and a chocolate cake flavor.  (And the baggie -- not pictured -- has a discount code on it.  I feel weird giving out a discount close clearly intended for OTM subscribers, so no baggie photo!)  This one is actually not labeled as an extra, but unless the new OTM plan is an All That Sass sample *every* month, I'm considering it an extra!
-- Hello Waffles pigment in Ethereal Voice (from the Persinette collection):  Warm purple with golden shimmer.  I think I received a Hello Waffle sample in my July innocent+twisted alchemy sub bag, too.  They're just popping up all over the indie sub scene!  If they started a subscription, I would clearly need to subscribe.
 
Swatches of the GDE OTM over UD Primer Potion:

 
And this is why Vee will continue to get my money as long as she continues to release new stuff (something I had already decided would happen after she solved my issue of missing sample jars in one of my first few orders with full-sized jars):

So here's the story behind this:  A couple of months ago, I bought a full-sized Control Freak because I had tried a sample and fallen in love with it.  The full-sized version arrived, and it smelled like dirty laundry.  Specifically, really nasty dirty underwear mixed with con funk.  I didn't remember it smelling that bad the first time around, so I emailed Vee.  She was horrified,  refunded me, and *then* told me to throw it out after she had already issued the refund, which was really cool of her:  No "I'll issue the refund in 48 hours" or anything like that.  Boom.  She fixed the problem as best she could and then told me how she had already fixed it.  I was sad that I had no CF, but I was happy that she was so awesome about it.  The rest of her CF stock was fine, so we chalked it up to the heat in transit (it was a really hot day locally, and this stuff does come out of Las Vegas).  I decided that I would just use whatever primer samples I currently have and order CF in, say, October once it cools down.

But Vee demonstrated her further awesomeness with my OTM package this month:  She remembered that my CF had that nasty funk, and she made a point of sending me a *huge* sample (it's in the same kind of plastic jar as her pigments, and it's full up to the base of the threads) of one of her prototypes in my OTM package.  I can't wait to try this out!

ETA:  I'm having some major problems with spoilers and images here.  I'm giving up and just taking the spoiler tags out.


----------



## CurlyTails (Jul 11, 2014)

Another great OTM! I can't wait for mine to get here  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Kelly Silva (Jul 11, 2014)

@@meaganola Looks great, can't wait to get mine! Thanks for the pics, that was so nice of her to remember the issue with Control Freak and take care of it so personally for you!


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jul 11, 2014)

Meagan, please save one of those Mermaid's Plumage for SS...and then please BE my SS. I missed out on all the pretty GWPs I was drooling over and I'm sad about it!


----------



## meaganola (Jul 11, 2014)

yousoldtheworld said:


> Meagan, please save one of those Mermaid's Plumage for SS...and then please BE my SS. I missed out on all the pretty GWPs I was drooling over and I'm sad about it!


Heh.  I do in fact have ONE left after summer exchange allocations were finished.  And I did in fact set it aside for Secret Santa.  But it won't go out to my recipient unless they show a love of indie pigments and/or GDE because I would absolutely *hate* to send it to waste it on someone who doesn't like loose pigments!


----------



## Jenny Shmurak (Jul 12, 2014)

Can't see the pictures   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Lolo22 (Jul 12, 2014)

yousoldtheworld said:


> Meagan, please save one of those Mermaid's Plumage for SS...and then please BE my SS. I missed out on all the pretty GWPs I was drooling over and I'm sad about it!


I have 2, PM me your address if you want it and I'll send my extra to you  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> it's too pretty to sit in a drawer!


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jul 12, 2014)

@@Lolo22 !!! &lt;3 &lt;3 &lt;3


----------



## Jenny Shmurak (Jul 13, 2014)

Girls, can you see the photos? I can't.
Can someone repost the july OTM photos please?
My OTM is already in the country but my post office is closed till further notice so I'll have to live vicariously through you for now   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 
Ordered 4 eyeshadows with the 2+2 today.


----------



## Kelly Silva (Jul 15, 2014)

I absolutely love the lip product this month. Tastes like chocolate and is a very bright pinkish-purple shade. Very moisturizing too!


----------



## JC327 (Jul 15, 2014)

jen711 said:


> Girls, can you see the photos? I can't.
> 
> Can someone repost the july OTM photos please?
> 
> ...


I cant see the pics either.


----------



## Kelly Silva (Jul 15, 2014)

Some quick photos and swatches, lots of great stuff this month!

Main product: Crystal Ball, sheer purple and gold sheen with purple and pink sparkles

Lip product: Spellbound (All That Sass), vibrant pinky-purple with gold sparkles and a chocolate-cake flavor

Extra 1: Under the Moon, matte black base with a purple sheen and a goldish green sparkle

Extra 2: Ethereal Voice (Hello Waffle Cosmetics), warm purple with golden shimmer

Spellbound swatch

Top to Bottom: Under the Moon, Crystal Ball, and Ethereal Voice. Sorry they are so hard to see, but I was too lazy to go fetch my primer


----------



## elizabethrose (Jul 15, 2014)

ONE OF THESE DAYS THIS SUB WILL BE MINE.

Until then, I'll just keep having really inconvenient schedules on the 8th of the month.


----------



## Jenny Shmurak (Jul 16, 2014)

Not very happy this month.

Where are the bright colorful colors?

And crystal ball is almost the same as a color we got 2 months ago.


----------



## CurlyTails (Jul 16, 2014)

Kelly Silva said:


> Some quick photos and swatches, lots of great stuff this month!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I need to try out that gloss! Love the color.


----------



## JC327 (Jul 16, 2014)

Kelly Silva said:


> Some quick photos and swatches, lots of great stuff this month!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That gloss is gorgeous on you!


----------



## Kelly Silva (Jul 16, 2014)

JC327 said:


> That gloss is gorgeous on you!


Thank you! Did I mention I love it? It tastes like chocolate, looks beautiful, moisturizes really well, has great staying power, and I may just have to buy some more of these lip glazes.


----------



## biancardi (Jul 16, 2014)

I have been on their email list for like forever. I never get any emails about an opening. Is this just an exercise in futility for me?


----------



## JC327 (Jul 16, 2014)

Kelly Silva said:


> Thank you! Did I mention I love it? It tastes like chocolate, looks beautiful, moisturizes really well, has great staying power, and I may just have to buy some more of these lip glazes.


I think I need some too.


----------



## Kelly Silva (Jul 16, 2014)

biancardi said:


> I have been on their email list for like forever. I never get any emails about an opening. Is this just an exercise in futility for me?


It's always on the 8th, every month, or the Friday before if that falls on a weekend, at noon PST. You have to pretend you're buying highly coveted concert tickets, refresh the page, add subscription to cart, and check out with Paypal as quick as you can. I managed to snag a 3 month, and I only have 1 month left. I'm not looking forward to trying to get it again after that.


----------



## meaganola (Jul 16, 2014)

biancardi said:


> I have been on their email list for like forever. I never get any emails about an opening. Is this just an exercise in futility for me?


You might want to go to the site and sign up again.  There was an email address purge of the list recently, and if you didn't open an email from them fro something like five months, you were removed from the list.  Sometimes these emails go to spam, so if yours went to spam for six months, you would be off the list.

Also, I find it easier to set an alarm for 11:55am (to get on the site and LOG IN ahead of time so precious seconds are not wasted messing around with that!) Pacific time on the 8th instead of relying on email.  The date and time sometimes shift around (mainly if the 8th is on a Sunday or holiday), and that's announced in those emails that aren't getting to you, but they're also announced on Facebook, so there's another resource.

ETA:  After how awesome this year has turned out, I'm not looking forward to January when I have to join the crowd for the mad rush again!  I'm totally springing for a year again if I can grab it quickly enough.  It's already been well worth the money, and it's only July.


----------



## biancardi (Jul 16, 2014)

@@Kelly Silva @@meaganola thank you both for the tips! I did check the subscription email list and I am still on it - it isn't in my spam folder...

I will try again and see if I can snag one....it now has become my goal! lol


----------



## meaganola (Aug 9, 2014)

So where do people want this sub's spoilers to go?  In here since this sub-specific thread already exists or in the indie thread since that's where we're discussing all of the other indie subs?  I don't care either way.  I just want to make sure I'm posting where the most interest is!


----------



## Allison H (Aug 9, 2014)

I didn't know this thread existed until today, but that's my fault...I don't "explore" much on this site. Since I'm new to following the whole indie scene I don't care which thread you choose to use for posting GDE's spoilers, I just need to know which threads to follow.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jenny Shmurak (Aug 9, 2014)

meaganola said:


> So where do people want this sub's spoilers to go?  In here since this sub-specific thread already exists or in the indie thread since that's where we're discussing all of the other indie subs?  I don't care either way.  I just want to make sure I'm posting where the most interest is!


The spoilers usually go here since it's the OTM thread.

I prefer it this way since I don't usually follow the indie thread.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Aug 9, 2014)

Agreed!  In general, discussion and spoilers go here.  If something happens to be cross-posted to the indie thread, no big deal.  

As long as we can see the pretties!


----------



## trekkersangel (Aug 9, 2014)

SHOW ME THE PRETTIES!!!


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Aug 10, 2014)

There are a few 1 month subs up right now if you missed out! GO GO GO!

They're gone!


----------



## sherrbear78 (Aug 10, 2014)

meaganola said:


> So where do people want this sub's spoilers to go?  In here since this sub-specific thread already exists or in the indie thread since that's where we're discussing all of the other indie subs?  I don't care either way.  I just want to make sure I'm posting where the most interest is!


here


----------



## Gwynivere Winter Bresette (Aug 12, 2014)

does anyone have theirs yet? i'm dying for swatches!


----------



## Jenny Shmurak (Aug 12, 2014)

Mine has been stuck on "The item was received from the United States of America" for a week.
It should've gotten to me by now.
Hate our post.


----------



## Kelly Silva (Aug 12, 2014)

Gwyn said:


> does anyone have theirs yet? i'm dying for swatches!


Mine doesn't get here until Thursday.


----------



## Gwynivere Winter Bresette (Aug 12, 2014)

mine is coming thursday too. i'm just impatient! hahah i keep hoping that the driver will book it and it will be here tomorrow  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## meaganola (Aug 12, 2014)

Did I mention I got the shade name? It's Cement Heart. It gives me visions of a soft gray with pink sparkles.


----------



## Shalott (Aug 12, 2014)

I got mine today! Cement Heart is described as a "Dark grey base with green and purple light sheen and multi-colored sparkle". I literally just ripped into the package so I haven't opened anything yet!


----------



## Gwynivere Winter Bresette (Aug 12, 2014)

Shalott said:


> I got mine today! Cement Heart is described as a "Dark grey base with green and purple light sheen and multi-colored sparkle". I literally just ripped into the package so I haven't opened anything yet!


will you be posting swatches by chance?!


----------



## CurlyTails (Aug 12, 2014)

I can't wait to get this! I need a grey!


----------



## Shalott (Aug 12, 2014)

Gwyn said:


> will you be posting swatches by chance?!


Yeah, I can post swatches. My light is terrible so I can't guarantee complete accuracy.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I actually still haven't even opened them, so let me do that now. I'll either edit this, or post them in a new post!


----------



## Shalott (Aug 12, 2014)

Ok, just going to drop this here because I am in a super hurry. Warning, my swatches suck because all the lighting in my house is a dim yellow so I have to adjust the color after to try and get it as close to real as possible. So take it with a grain of salt. I also did pretty light swatches because I didn't want to waste a bunch of product.





From the bottom then up:

Cement Heart

GDE Blush sample in Hollywood Affair

Darling Girl Cosmetics sample in Teal Me Lies

Hydraglaze sample in Homicide

Just a quick note - Cement Heart is beyond gorgeous. It's a beautiful dove-grey base, with sparkle out the wazoo! If you have, or have ever seen NARS Island Fever duo, it is like Island Fever #2 but amped to the nth degree. Love it!


----------



## Gwynivere Winter Bresette (Aug 12, 2014)

ooooommmmggggggg is it freaking thursday yet?! thank you so much for the swatches. thats gorgeous.


----------



## Shalott (Aug 13, 2014)

Edit: Never mind. OMG I am too tired to even think straight.


----------



## kyxli (Aug 13, 2014)

The swatches look great! Mine is supposed to get here on Thursday, too... I can't wait!


----------



## meaganola (Aug 13, 2014)

I need all of the sparkle.  If a drag queen asks if it's a little bit too much, it's pretty much perfect.  And sparkle in a gray?  Is it Thursday yet?


----------



## Shalott (Aug 13, 2014)

I think you all will be extremely happy when you see them. All of the colors are gorgeous and there are two possibilities for the blush color, Hollywood Affair (which I got) or Ms. Monroe that is described as a "creamy peach with red and pink shift".

Teal Me Lies has very subtle shimmer, not a color I would choose normally but I am sure I can play with it and come up with something good. And the lipgloss - whoa. That stuff does not budge! I still have some on my arm, hours after doing the swatch. If it stays this good on the lips, I will _definitely_ be purchasing some more.


----------



## Kelly Silva (Aug 13, 2014)

Oh actually mine might be here today instead of Thursday. I'll post pics if it does make it early!


----------



## meaganola (Aug 13, 2014)

Yay! It's sitting in my mailbox! Sigh. I won't be home for probably six and a half hours.


----------



## rachelshine (Aug 13, 2014)

OMG YAAAAS, mine will be there today tooo &lt;3 &lt;3 Cannot wait to play with these.


----------



## meaganola (Aug 13, 2014)

In related news, I received a sample of Homicide a while ago. Maybe in the Valentine's Day set? I can't remember. Anyway. Now I can wear it and not be afraid I will run out before I get the full size in my hands!


----------



## CurlyTails (Aug 13, 2014)

Yay! Mine came today. I love it all. I've been very pleased at the other indie appearances the past few months. Unfortunately I'll have to fight for a slot next month again!


----------



## Gwynivere Winter Bresette (Aug 13, 2014)

got mine today  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> uugggghhhhh GORGEOUS!


----------



## sherrbear78 (Aug 13, 2014)

I was unsure how homicide would be, but it looked great


----------



## kyxli (Aug 13, 2014)

I got mine today, too. A day earlier than expected! I haven't tried any of the items yet, but they all look so pretty.


----------



## Kelly Silva (Aug 13, 2014)

Swatch time!

Top row: Cement Heart and Hollywood Affair blush. The blush is blended out on the right side of the swatch.

Bottom row: Teal Me Lies and Homicide Hydraglaze


----------



## mandithomas89 (Aug 14, 2014)

So jealous of everyone who got this. Already counting down til September when I can try again.


----------



## JC327 (Aug 15, 2014)

HelpMeSleep said:


> So jealous of everyone who got this. Already counting down til September when I can try again.


Me too, I keep missing it have to set an alarm on my phone.


----------



## meaganola (Aug 15, 2014)

So...  In case the member in question reads this thread but not the indie thread, I know there's someone else here who has a GDE shade coming out in January!  We're antsy to find out who it is!  Share, pretty please?  Or are going to be forced to wait and speculate for FIVE WHOLE MONTHS?  (My money is on @CheshireCookie.  I just have A Feeling.)


----------



## elizabethrose (Sep 8, 2014)

OTM today!!


----------



## meaganola (Sep 8, 2014)

Yay! I have shipping already! (I have a year-long sub, and I think those go out in the first wave, so if you just got a sub today, it might take two or three days for your tracking to show up.)


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Sep 8, 2014)

Got a 3-month sub today!  I don't have to stand at my computer freaking out til December!!! Wheeee!!!!


----------



## marigoldsue (Sep 8, 2014)

magicalmom said:


> Got a 3-month sub today!  I don't have to stand at my computer freaking out til December!!! Wheeee!!!!


Me too.  But I almost wish I only got a 2 mo.  I think it might be easier to get another 2 mo in Nov then it will be to get a 1 mo in Dec.  I am very afraid of missing out on Dec!  (and it is a Monday again, and I have weekly work meetings right at that time on Monday's.  Fortunately this week's got moved to a different day.  I may just have to be "late" for the one in Dec.)


----------



## JC327 (Sep 9, 2014)

I missed it again! The site was acting super weird for me and wouldnt let me check out.


----------



## meaganola (Sep 9, 2014)

The site can only handle 25 people at a time. There were at least five times that many trying to sign up!


----------



## JC327 (Sep 9, 2014)

meaganola said:


> The site can only handle 25 people at a time. There were at least five times that many trying to sign up!


Thanks for letting me know, I had no idea it could only handle a limited amount of people.


----------



## Lolo22 (Sep 9, 2014)

SO excited to finally be getting this sub, it will be my very first one!  Did everyone take the survey she posted on facebook the other day? I had fun thinking of some theme ideas.


----------



## Luxx22 (Sep 9, 2014)

I miss this sub!!! I might re- sub when it goes back up  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jenny Shmurak (Sep 9, 2014)

Just got the package, anyone wants a spoiler?


----------



## Kelly Silva (Sep 9, 2014)

jen711 said:


> Just got the package, anyone wants a spoiler?


Yes!


----------



## meaganola (Sep 9, 2014)

jen711 said:


> Just got the package, anyone wants a spoiler?


Always assume yes!

And a note/reminder about spoilers: Since "spoiler" is in the thread title, there is no need for spoiler cuts. That's why it's in the title. If anyone is trying to avoid spoilers, they should avoid this thread. I only use spoiler tags in this thread when the photos are annoyingly big.


----------



## Jenny Shmurak (Sep 9, 2014)

My phone kinda lost battery so I had to wait a bit to post.



Spoiler







Never be royals - light blue with a sheer orange overlay/douchrome.

A mini sized version of glitter fix(will be released this fall).

Unicorn tears glitter tube - a mix of silver,pink purple and a touch of blue glitter.

I don't like glitter tube and this is the second on I got...


----------



## Kelly Silva (Sep 9, 2014)

Oh good, I like the shadow, but I wasn't able to snag this sub for September and I don't really want glitter, and the glitter fix can be bought next month. Glad to feel like I didn't miss out.


----------



## marigoldsue (Sep 9, 2014)

Oh yay.  I like being able to try the glitter fix before committing to a purchase.

But I won't use the glitter tube.


----------



## Allison H (Sep 9, 2014)

Lolo22 said:


> SO excited to finally be getting this sub, it will be my very first one! Did everyone take the survey she posted on facebook the other day? I had fun thinking of some theme ideas.


I did. I told her I'm okay with any themes, but I don't have good ideas for that type of thing. I'm not creative with makeup themes...


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Sep 9, 2014)

I'm so beyond excited that we get to try GLITTER FIX!!!!

I will, however, probably be using the Glitter Tube in a craft project.  I'm clumsy and should not be trusted with that stuff near my eyes.   :blink2:


----------



## Allison H (Sep 9, 2014)

I'll be happy to try everything. I actually planned to purchase the glitter fix once it was released, so I'm happy to try it!


----------



## meaganola (Sep 9, 2014)

I'm thinking about using the glitter along my hairline for a con! OTOH, I have three other glitters (two GDE, one Espionage) to choose from already. I'm really looking forward to trying Glitter Fix because I pretty much always look forward to trying shadow/glitter bases/fixatives.


----------



## Lolo22 (Sep 9, 2014)

Yay!!! So excited for glitter fix and a glitter tube!!!! I've been wanting one sooo bad and couldn't decide on a color. The shadow looks really nice too!! So worth throwing elbows yesterday to get through on the sever  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Amber McCarley (Sep 9, 2014)

YAY! I love it all!!! I can't Wait to try Glitter Fix. I already own 4 of her Glitter Tubes and LOVE them and the Eyeshadow looks very interesting (the description I find intriguing!) I am so happy I got in this month! &lt;3 Thank you for the spoiler!


----------



## Jenny Shmurak (Sep 9, 2014)

Could you girl tell me about glitter fix?
I don't use glitter itself but I was wondering if it's good as a primer and/or enhancing eyeshadows.


----------



## Amber McCarley (Sep 9, 2014)

I've heard many say its fantastic to keep the shimmers or glitters into normal sparkly eyeshadows. Just like a normal primer, just a bit different texture I'm assuming.
Ive used e.l.f. glitter glue for eyeshaows and glitters and I would assume its similar to it.



jen711 said:


> Could you girl tell me about glitter fix?
> I don't use glitter itself but I was wondering if it's good as a primer and/or enhancing eyeshadows.


----------



## mandithomas89 (Sep 9, 2014)

Ahhh man I'd love that Never Be Royals color and I would have loved to have tried Glitter Fix and a glitter tube. This is literally the only limited thing I've tried to buy this year that I've failed to get when it goes live and I've failed 4 flippin times.


----------



## JC327 (Sep 9, 2014)

Lolo22 said:


> SO excited to finally be getting this sub, it will be my very first one!  Did everyone take the survey she posted on facebook the other day? I had fun thinking of some theme ideas.


I had fun too looking foward to the themes next year.


----------



## Amber McCarley (Sep 9, 2014)

Lolo22 said:


> SO excited to finally be getting this sub, it will be my very first one!  Did everyone take the survey she posted on facebook the other day? I had fun thinking of some theme ideas.


I felt bad that I didn't add any theme ideas but I am so happy with surprises that I figured it would be best left to those with stronger opinions haha. This is also my first one and I am super excited &lt;3


----------



## mandithomas89 (Sep 11, 2014)

So I placed a GDE order and I checked my account and it turns out I somehow managed to get a one month sub! Do you guys know long does it usually takes to ship all the OTMs out?


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Sep 11, 2014)

EEEEK GLITTER FIX!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

Pumped!

Kind of wish the glitter wasn't purple.. it looks really similar to the other one we received a few months back.


----------



## Shalott (Sep 11, 2014)

I didn't even realize this month's OTM was shipping out - I bought a two month sub in August, so I should be getting one this month, when did the shipping start? And for those familiar, over how long does it usually take her to get the subs mailed out? I don't want to be worried if I don't have to be, you know?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Kelly Silva (Sep 11, 2014)

It's usually within the next couple of days, and I always used to get mine really quickly. USPS would quote 3 days, but I would always get it in 2 being only in the next state over from Vee.


----------



## Shalott (Sep 11, 2014)

Ha ha, well I checked my inbox and there was the shipping notification! LMAO, good timing!


----------



## Jenny Shmurak (Sep 11, 2014)

Mine was shipped on the 1 of the month since I had a half year sub and I'm not from USA 
Other shipping should ship 10-13th of the month.


----------



## mandithomas89 (Sep 11, 2014)

Got my shopping tonight too! Can't wait  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Lolo22 (Sep 11, 2014)

Got my shipping last night, and also shipping for my order from yesterday afternoon!  Holy cow she's fast!! So excited for everything!  Also, a tiny bit sad because literally 1 minute after I placed my order yesterday, I got the back in stock notification for Ms. Monroe.  No biggie though, because I know I will be placing a lot more orders this fall.


----------



## meaganola (Sep 11, 2014)

Lolo22 said:


> Got my shipping last night, and also shipping for my order from yesterday afternoon! Holy cow she's fast!! So excited for everything! Also, a tiny bit sad because literally 1 minute after I placed my order yesterday, I got the back in stock notification for Ms. Monroe. No biggie though, because I know I will be placing a lot more orders this fall.


If that happens again, email Vee and see if you can combine orders so you can get that second item! I've done that before with no issues, although I'm not sure how the website would handle an under-$10 order in this sort of situation.


----------



## Lolo22 (Sep 11, 2014)

meaganola said:


> If that happens again, email Vee and see if you can combine orders so you can get that second item! I've done that before with no issues, although I'm not sure how the website would handle an under-$10 order in this sort of situation.


I thought about it but I didn't notice the emails til hours later and didn't want to bug her with it in the middle of OTM shipping.  I want so many of the upcoming releases that I'm sure I'll have it within the next month either way  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kyxli (Sep 11, 2014)

I got mine today! The eyeshadow isn't really a shade I'd use, and I wouldn't really use the glitter tube, either, but I'm super excited to try the glitter fix. I might try to trade the other items.

This is also the last month of my 6 month sub, so I'll have to try again to get a sub next month.


----------



## mooreeeg (Sep 28, 2014)

I'm going to try to snag an OTM for October  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> What time of day do the subscriptions become available?


----------



## kyxli (Sep 28, 2014)

@@mooreeeg They come out at noon Pacific time on the 8th.


----------



## mooreeeg (Sep 28, 2014)

Thank you, @@kyxli  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## meaganola (Sep 28, 2014)

@mooreeeg  Are you subscribed to the mailing list/watching them on Facebook?  Every once in a while, there's a change in date/time.  It's rare, but it *has* happened, and these sorts of updates are sent out in email/posted on Facebook.


----------



## mooreeeg (Sep 28, 2014)

Thank you for the info, @@meaganola  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I am subscribed to the emails but haven't been following Facebook so will do that too. Thanks!!


----------



## meaganola (Oct 7, 2014)

Reminder: Set your alarms! Tomorrow is the day! It looks like Vee is ALL OVER the October insanity, and I already have my shipping!


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Oct 7, 2014)

This is the last month of my sub, but I'll be trying to grab a 3-month sub tomorrow anyway. That way I don't have to worry about the rest of the year AND I'll have an extra October sub to give away to someone who misses out.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Amber McCarley (Oct 7, 2014)

Wish me luck! I'm just going to fight for a one month, it seems *a bit* more guaranteed that route than risk ultra fast sell-out with the 3 months and then frantically settling with a 1 month and hoping and praying there are any left after 1 already failed checkout process. 
Also, GOOD LUCK to all others questing for the OTM tomorrow!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## mandithomas89 (Oct 7, 2014)

Can't wait for this tomorrow!


----------



## CurlyTails (Oct 7, 2014)

allistra44 said:


> This is the last month of my sub, but I'll be trying to grab a 3-month sub tomorrow anyway. That way I don't have to worry about the rest of the year AND I'll have an extra October sub to give away to someone who misses out.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


This is my plan as well. I figure I can't lose because if I don't get a 3 month I'm still covered for this month.


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Oct 7, 2014)

curlytails said:


> This is my plan as well. I figure I can't lose because if I don't get a 3 month I'm still covered for this month.


The idea of trying to grab a two-month in November stresses me out! Or worse, a one-month in November AND December   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Good luck! Hopefully we can both grab three-months!


----------



## CurlyTails (Oct 7, 2014)

@ The struggle is real! I have seriously spent way too much time thinking about this today!


----------



## meaganola (Oct 8, 2014)

Aww, that shade name! Love it!


----------



## Kelly Silva (Oct 8, 2014)

They're up! http://www.glamourdolleyes.com/index.php?main_page=index&amp;cPath=104


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Oct 8, 2014)

Holy crap, that was intense. But I did it! 3 months  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jenny Shmurak (Oct 8, 2014)

And crashing...


----------



## Kelly Silva (Oct 8, 2014)

I got a 3 month! So happy to have secured a spot!


----------



## CurlyTails (Oct 8, 2014)

With much refreshing I got my 3 month! Now I can rest easy for the rest of the year!


----------



## lovepink (Oct 8, 2014)

Do you grtmmet some kind of email confirmation if it was successful?

I ask as i was on the site at 12, put a 3 month in my cart then the site kept crashing. I would advance one screen for every like 50 refreshes. I got to the payment screen and enter my cc and relevant info then hit submit and got an error. I was logged into my paypal but the GDE site did not recognize it.

I checked paypal and my email and figured since I have no kind of data I did not get one.

TIA!


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Oct 8, 2014)

lovepink said:


> Do you grtmmet some kind of email confirmation if it was successful?
> 
> I ask as i was on the site at 12, put a 3 month in my cart then the site kept crashing. I would advance one screen for every like 50 refreshes. I got to the payment screen and enter my cc and relevant info then hit submit and got an error. I was logged into my paypal but the GDE site did not recognize it.
> 
> ...


I paid with my CC, not paypal, but I did get an email confirmation. 

Otherwise, if you have a GDE account, you can go to 'My Account' and look at your orders.    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## CurlyTails (Oct 8, 2014)

I paid with PayPal and got an email confirmation.


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Oct 8, 2014)

@@lovepink Did you get one??


----------



## meaganola (Oct 8, 2014)

Holy hell, Facebook. Wow. I just... No words. Next year (if it happens now since so many people are throwing fits that I wouldn't blame Vee if she just shut it down) is going to be interesting.

But in happy news, man, just looking at those packages ready to go out makes me more excited than the preview photo of the jar did!


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Oct 8, 2014)

meaganola said:


> Holy hell, Facebook. Wow. I just... No words. Next year (if it happens now since so many people are throwing fits that I wouldn't blame Vee if she just shut it down) is going to be interesting.
> 
> But in happy news, man, just looking at those packages ready to go out makes me *more excited than the preview photo of the jar did!*


PREVIEW PHOTO?! Did I miss it?


----------



## Kelly Silva (Oct 8, 2014)

allistra44 said:


> PREVIEW PHOTO?! Did I miss it?


I think I missed it too. I saw the one with the packed up OTMs ready for shipping, but not the jar!


----------



## meaganola (Oct 8, 2014)

allistra44 said:


> PREVIEW PHOTO?! Did I miss it?


It was in the reminder email! I can't grab it right now, but it's called Bat Queen! Have we discussed my love of bats? Because LOVE THEM. Especially fruit bats. AKA megabats!


----------



## Lolo22 (Oct 8, 2014)

meaganola said:


> Holy hell, Facebook. Wow. I just... No words. Next year (if it happens now since so many people are throwing fits that I wouldn't blame Vee if she just shut it down) is going to be interesting.
> 
> But in happy news, man, just looking at those packages ready to go out makes me more excited than the preview photo of the jar did!


We need details! Photo! Link! Adjectives!


----------



## Kelly Silva (Oct 8, 2014)

I have it! I completely missed that earlier lol


----------



## Lolo22 (Oct 8, 2014)

OOOooOOO!!  Dark silver?  I hope we get a bat ring!!!


----------



## meaganola (Oct 8, 2014)

I have seriously considered getting a tattoo of a swirl of bats going over one shoulder and/or across my back.


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Oct 8, 2014)

OMG I JUST WANT A BAT RING.


----------



## Kelly Silva (Oct 8, 2014)

Lolo22 said:


> OOOooOOO!!  Dark silver?  I hope we get a bat ring!!!


I'm already planning on wearing the shadow (and bat ring if we get that) and going around singing "Na na na na na na na na na na na na na na na na Bat Queen!"


----------



## meaganola (Oct 8, 2014)

Lolo22 said:


> OOOooOOO!! Dark silver? I hope we get a bat ring!!!


The jar color itself is always that color in the photos. Blue, yellow, purple, red -- it's always changed to gray in the preview picture. It is never revealed until someone (usually me) gets it and posts about it!


----------



## mandithomas89 (Oct 8, 2014)

I got super lucky and got picked to test the Paypal this time so I got mine this morning and got my shipping notice around noon today! Least stressful 8th of the month I've had in months lol.


----------



## Allison H (Oct 8, 2014)

Poor Vee...apparently she received lots of upsetting emails today from people who didn't get a sub spot.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

On a happy note though, I'm glad to see lots of MUTers got a sub!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Oct 8, 2014)

Allison H said:


> Poor Vee...apparently she received lots of upsetting emails today from people who didn't get a sub spot.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> On a happy note though, I'm glad to see lots of MUTers got a sub!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


This just makes me furious. I wish she'd forward me all those e-mails so I could respond.  &lt;_&lt;


----------



## marigoldsue (Oct 8, 2014)

allistra44 said:


> This just makes me furious. I wish she'd forward me all those e-mails so I could respond.  &lt;_&lt;





allistra44 said:


> This just makes me furious. I wish she'd forward me all those e-mails so I could respond.  &lt;_&lt;


I want to help. I may seem sweet at first read, but I have a wicked sharp tongue.


----------



## kyxli (Oct 8, 2014)

I got a 3 month sub after lots of refreshing! I'm so glad I won't have to try for another one until next year.

And about the upsetting emails - ugh, sometimes people just make me angry.


----------



## lovepink (Oct 8, 2014)

@ No I do not think I got one.  I did not get an email so I think even though I was on the payment screen and hit submit, after hitting submit the server was crashed.  Just in case I sent them an email and I will monitor my credit card in case charges go through but I never get anything.

And I am going to put my other thoughts about this whole matter under spoiler since I know most people here are rainbow, glitters and unicorn farts when it comes to GDE and that was not my experience. 



Spoiler



I have tried for several months to get an OTM sub. It is at noon my time which is not very convienent for me since I have a job when I am not in an office or may be with a client and not able to buy from my phone. At work we are not allowed to use work computers for non work things (they check).

I tried the last 2 months to get a sub and did not have luck. Am I mad? No, disappointed yes. I read she had server issues with only so many people that can be on at a time. Ok, she is getting that resolved great. Then this month, once again I was on there waiting. Had some user errors in trying to get one but once I figured it out on my phone I was good. Except for the crashing that was so much! I would literally have to hit refresh up to 50 times to get a page to load and had numerous windows open ( which I am sure do not help their sever)

After all this I have come to the conclusion that this type of "sub" is not for me. I do not want to have to plan my life around it, deal with crashing servers, a site that is not very phone friendly ( I realize they are a small company and probably cannot do the programming necessary for phones).

I feel there are better ways to allow people to have a chance for a spot. Have a wait list or do a lottery. I think it is great they are so popular but I think the amount of time I had to devote to trying to get this is more than I want to spare). At the end of the day it is just makeup and if it makes me this upset then I should not do it! There are plenty of other companies I can spend money with, with relative ease and I will.



Hope all of you that got subs enjoy them and post pictures!


----------



## Kelly Silva (Oct 8, 2014)

@@lovepink If the sub is still on for 2015, she will be moving to a recurring subscription type plan. You won't have to fight for a sub every month, once you're in, it just auto renews. I hope that if you decide to stick around, you get a chance to get in for next year when it will be much less stressful.


----------



## lovepink (Oct 8, 2014)

Kelly Silva said:


> @@lovepink If the sub is still on for 2015, she will be moving to a recurring subscription type plan. You won't have to fight for a sub every month, once you're in, it just auto renews. I hope that if you decide to stick around, you get a chance to get in for next year when it will be much less stressful.


Thank you so much for that info!  I will be on the look out for it!  I need something low stress I am too high strung as it is!  I was literally carrying my phone around the office madly hitting refresh, ignoring all human contact!  I couldn't tell my coworkers "It's for MAKE UP PEOPLE!" 

I get so overwhelmed by all the choices on the indie sites so I never know what to order.  Thank goodness for people who post swatches!  And I have done the grab bags a few times if not I would have 89 pink eyeshadows!  Wait, maybe I do already!  I should count one of these days!


----------



## rachelshine (Oct 8, 2014)

HelpMeSleep said:


> I got super lucky and got picked to test the Paypal this time so I got mine this morning and got my shipping notice around noon today! Least stressful 8th of the month I've had in months lol.


Yay, we're in the test group together! Got my shipping notice today too. I love how crazy fast things get to us from Vee. Like 2 days tops I feel? We should go visit her in Vegas, just to play in sparkle city. 

Can't wait to see what she has up her sleeve for Oct. I am sure it's going to be great.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Oct 8, 2014)

Whoa, FB needs to caaaaaaaalm down.  Yeeks.  

I didn't have to get on this month because I'm paid through Nov (NOT looking forward to fighting for a Dec slot, but if I have the time/$ available, I'll try to grab one), but dang I'd never throw a fit about not getting one.  (Well maybe a mini-one on here, but it would be about the unfairness of life in general and not anything directed at Vee!  She is awesome and trying her best and does not deserve any of the crazy snarky awfulness!)

My one hope is that "Bat Wings"  (yeeeeee!!!! love the name!) is not a gray/silver/black shade.  Mainly because last October's shade, "Cauldron" was a sparkly black/steely gray.  Theoretically it had multi-color shimmer, but it didn't show well in any of the swatches I saw online.  That being said, enough people were throwing a fit about NOT getting an OTM that I'm sure I'll be able to sell/trade it if I don't like it!  

@@lovepink I totally understand/appreciate all the points you made.  I definitely think a waiting list would make total sense and make this whole thing more manageable.  BUT, I'm totally not running my own business here so this is absolutely just my personal opinion!

(Also, this is why I absolutely love NM's Vanishing Cabinet.  I'm not pinning all my hopes on liking the *one* OTM color and/or possibly some extras, I have 4 mini jar colors to choose from *and* a lip product *and* the preview shade for the next month *and* extras! AND a cool theme!  OK I'll stop my little love letter now.  Notoriously Morbid... :wub:  )


----------



## meaganola (Oct 9, 2014)

I just saw a comment on Facebook where someone said they were giving up and getting a sub from another company. Uh... I hope you don't plan on another indie shadow sub. Because the others I know about (innocent+twisted alchemy and Notoriously Morbid) sell out just as quickly.


----------



## Lolo22 (Oct 9, 2014)

meaganola said:


> I just saw a comment on Facebook where someone said they were giving up and getting a sub from another company. Uh... I hope you don't plan on another indie shadow sub. Because the others I know about (innocent+twisted alchemy and Notoriously Morbid) sell out just as quickly.


I saw that too. Especially NM, good luck! After she started the wait list she posted that they received 300 emails (not all for the wait list, but probably a lot). According to her email to me, I think I may be the only person that got off the wait list this month.


----------



## Jenny Shmurak (Oct 9, 2014)

Actually, there are indie subs you don't have to fight for.
I just got my first sub package from brazen cosmetics.
Too bad the colors I got sucked.
And madd cat had a sub but they recently closed the shop.


----------



## mandithomas89 (Oct 9, 2014)

rachelshine said:


> Yay, we're in the test group together! Got my shipping notice today too. I love how crazy fast things get to us from Vee. Like 2 days tops I feel? We should go visit her in Vegas, just to play in sparkle city.
> 
> Can't wait to see what she has up her sleeve for Oct. I am sure it's going to be great.


I know a little MUT/AZ representation in that test group! Awesome!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Usually I can count on her stuff arriving 2 days after I get the tracking which is amazing considering the tracking usually comes within a day of ordering! Can't wait to see Bat Queen.
Eta not sure why I wrote Bat Wings. My mind's playin tricks on me.


----------



## meaganola (Oct 9, 2014)

It's Bat Queen, not Bat Wings, so I'm hoping for a royal purple with gold sparkle!

(I spend too much time around comic book people: My brain cannot think of anything but the urban dictionary definition of "bat wings" whenever I see that term. The comic book people were NOT HAPPY that Batwing was the name selected for a Batman in Africa -- the Congo, to be precise -- a few years ago because of this association. They *still* rant about that.)


----------



## marigoldsue (Oct 9, 2014)

One of the things I find kind of funny about the complaining in the Facebook group is that people upset about not getting the OTM sub, don't always jump on special offers for colors that are produced in even smaller quantities.  For my 3 month sub yesterday I paid what amounts to $7 each for a color I have never seen and may not even like.  Then later yesterday I paid $10 for four minis that I picked out myself and a full size color that even less quantity will be produced than the sub, and I was able to see it ahead of time.  If people so desperately want the sub, why are they not jumping as hard on these other deals?

One of the reasons I am all rainbow, glitters and unicorn farts is that I feel like GDE, more than any of the other indie companies, really goes above and beyond to get free product in our hands.  No shipping fees if your order is all samples (and the mini jars, which are my preference, are considered  samples) ALWAYS a full size GWP with a $10 minimum order, almost always two extra random sample baggies with the $10 order, plus the almost weekly freebie Wednesdays, AND the flash sales.  Also if you order a sample and later want a full size if you email her she will create a code that takes the price of the sample off of the price of your full size.  Other companies I have placed $30-45 orders with and received nothing "extra", rarely see discounts for, and if they offer any kind of free shipping it is with a $50 purchase.

The other reason I am all rainbow, glitters and unicorn farts over GDE is that I have been lucky enough to get to know Vee a little.  And she is the sweetest, kindest person imaginable.  She has helped me out on more than one occasion with something unique I wanted to do.  I have seen how she really cares if her subscribers LIKE what they get in the sub.  One woman had mentioned not liking a color she received one month and Vee followed up with her the next month asking if this month was better for her.  I think she may have even offered to send the woman a free color since she did not like the one she got.  The woman responded with something like she knew with subs she wouldn't always like everything, it was part of the deal.  And Vee made a comment that she really wants all of her customers to like what they receive.  I saw the same attitude last month.  She saw a lot of people commenting that they would not use the glitter that was an extra in the sub.  So she asked if we wanted glitter extras in the program for next year.  She recently bought a non-indie product to use as an extra.  It was a product she felt good about and she got a good deal on.  But then she started to wonder how her subscribers would feel about getting a non-Indie extra.  So she asked.  AFTER she had already bought and paid for the item.  Knowing if we all said no, she would be eating that expense.  She just really, really cares about her customers and takes it to heart when things bother us.

Also with regards to the server issues.  She moved her entire site to a new server this month because of the issues with the OTM the last few months.  Even before yesterday she has had issues with this server.  You can see on the group wall that we kept telling her when we would get white screens.  She kept contacting the server company over and over and they kept telling her everything was fine.  Meanwhile, she is sitting there knowing she has to be losing some business because people who don't know how to reach her through Facebook are experiencing these same blank screens when they go to the website.  How frustrating does that have to be for her?  She really has done all that she can to make this smoother.  And she is a person with feelings.  To do all that she does for her customers and at the end of the day have an experience like not being able to get something that you know is limited eddition turn you away from her company has to hurt.  OTM's are kind of like a once a month Black Friday.  You know Target is only going to have a very small number of $99 TV's and a very large number of customers.  The fact that you most likely won't be one of the 10 people in your location to get one doesn't mean you swear off ever shopping at Target again.


----------



## rachelshine (Oct 11, 2014)

Got my Oct. OTM! Spoilers under the cut  Haven't gotten the chance to swatch yet, but super excited!!



Spoiler


----------



## meaganola (Nov 6, 2014)

Ooh, *someone* must be getting ready for something!  I have shipping already!  I completely forgot that it was this week.  So excited!  And the shade name was previewed, and that happened last month, but that shade actually turned out to be an extra, so I have no idea what to expect now.  Except for awesome, but that's standard here.


----------



## CurlyTails (Nov 6, 2014)

I wonder if I'll be able to go spoiler free this month! If history is any indication the answer will be no!


----------



## meaganola (Nov 6, 2014)

curlytails said:


> I wonder if I'll be able to go spoiler free this month! If history is any indication the answer will be no!


It's so cute when someone says they want to go spoiler-free!  I usually end up going spoiler-free simply because of my luck with USPS on this sub.  I'm frequently the first person to receive mine!  I'm seriously tempted to try for a second one for Secret Santa, but who knows whether my Santee already subscribes.


----------



## CurlyTails (Nov 6, 2014)

meaganola said:


> It's so cute when someone says they want to go spoiler-free!  I usually end up going spoiler-free simply because of my luck with USPS on this sub.  I'm frequently the first person to receive mine!  I'm seriously tempted to try for a second one for Secret Santa, but who knows whether my Santee already subscribes.


Ha - I'm often one of the last!


----------



## Allison H (Nov 7, 2014)

I've gotta try again this month, I hope I can snag one!


----------



## meaganola (Nov 7, 2014)

Emails are not going out this month and probably next month due to server issues, so it's up to everyone who wants to subscribe to remember on their own! Since the 8th is a Saturday, it's going up at noon (so just under two hours) Pacific time today.


----------



## Lolo22 (Nov 7, 2014)

meaganola said:


> Emails are not going out this month and probably next month due to server issues, so it's up to everyone who wants to subscribe to remember on their own! Since the 8th is a Saturday, it's going up at noon (so just under two hours) Pacific time today.


Thank you! I think I had the time wrong.


----------



## CheshireCookie (Nov 7, 2014)

Good luck to everyone! So excited  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## meaganola (Nov 7, 2014)

Whoops, actually, it's not necessarily noon. The time is not going to be announced because of server issues. Basically, GDE is getting so popular that when this stuff goes up, the site breaks pretty much instantly, so in an effort to not have this happen, OTM is going up at a random surprise time. It might be sooner, and it might be later.


----------



## CheshireCookie (Nov 7, 2014)

ITS UP!!!!!! GO LADIES GO!


----------



## Sheeeeeelby (Nov 7, 2014)

YAY, I finally remembered to order the OTM! I've been wanting to for awhile now.


----------



## Jenny Shmurak (Nov 7, 2014)

Just got 2 months, yay.
Just a note: I got extra shipping in the cart.
Asked her about it and she said she knows and will refund everyone.
Already got my refund.
So, if you get extra shipping cost in the cart, don't worry.


----------



## EggyBread (Nov 7, 2014)

I currently own no indie makeup (just polish), so I decided to be daring and ordered the 1-month OTM.


----------



## Allison H (Nov 7, 2014)

EggyBread said:


> I currently own no indie makeup (just polish), so I decided to be daring and ordered the 1-month OTM.


I'm hopeful you'll fall in love with it like the rest of us.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## meaganola (Nov 7, 2014)

Allison H said:


> I'm hopeful you'll fall in love with it like the rest of us.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


My first GDE OTM was my gateway to yellow eyeshadow. I *hate* yellow. Vee made me love it, but pretty much only as eyeshadow.


----------



## BSquared (Nov 8, 2014)

Yay I got one!! When do spoilers come?? I can never be unspoiled for anything!


----------



## Kelly Silva (Nov 8, 2014)

bsquared said:


> Yay I got one!! When do spoilers come?? I can never be unspoiled for anything!


I should have mine Monday!


----------



## meaganola (Nov 8, 2014)

bsquared said:


> Yay I got one!! When do spoilers come?? I can never be unspoiled for anything!


Probably Monday, possibly not until I get home from work!  I usually get mine the first day anyone receives theirs, but it seems like it's 50/50 nowadays whether someone else posts here first.  And if not Monday, sadly, they won't show up until Wednesday because there's no mail service on Tuesday.


----------



## Shalott (Nov 8, 2014)

I am really excited, not so much for this month, but because there was so much talk about how good the OTM for December was last year (I think? I think I am getting the right sub). Either way, I am totally pumped to be getting some more goodies in my mail box!


----------



## meaganola (Nov 8, 2014)

Yeah, last year was two shadows, a blush, a nail polish, and a kitten.  Er, a brush.  And soap.  And a couple of samples from a then-upcoming release.  This year is supposed to be even more astounding.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Nov 9, 2014)

I want a kitten!!!


----------



## CheshireCookie (Nov 9, 2014)

Heavens....if I could find a beauty subscription service that sent kittens as bonus items....I'd be all over that. Sign me up. Right meow.


----------



## rachelshine (Nov 10, 2014)

Squeal, getting mine today. I want to spoil it ALL for youuuu first! Come on mail man, beat @@Kelly Silva's mail man!!


----------



## dressupthedog (Nov 10, 2014)

I have a tracking number but it is still in pre-shipment. I was going to try and avoid spoilers, but let's face it - that just isn't fun.


----------



## elizabethrose (Nov 10, 2014)

Mine is taking it's DEAR SWEET TIME moving from the suburbs to here. Come to me come to me.


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Nov 10, 2014)

I just got mine  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## elizabethrose (Nov 10, 2014)

NEED SPOILERS @!!!


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Nov 10, 2014)

I'll take pictures in a minute but here's what's in it!



Spoiler



GDE More Pie Please eye shadow sample jar - Semi matte bright red with a golden green sparkle and sheen

Black Violet Gold Rush perfume oil

GDE Hot for Teacher blush sample jar  - light pink matte base with a subtle golden sparkle

Kiss My Sass  If Lying Was a Crime eye shadow sample bag  - Bronzed plum with purple and bronze shimmer)

GDE Food Coma pressed shadow - light to medium brown with a beautiful pink sheen and a green sparkle

And then I received sample bags of Rydell High and Matte Scientist from the new box set collections.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Nov 10, 2014)

allistra44 said:


> I'll take pictures in a minute but here's what's in it!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



YAAAAAAY SO EXCITED.


----------



## BSquared (Nov 10, 2014)

Mine won't be here until late this week but I am super excited!


----------



## rachelshine (Nov 10, 2014)

Annnnd here's some pics:



Spoiler







[SIZE=14.4444446563721px]
[/SIZE]




Le blush




Also lip safe!




Dying over this










The blush looks AWESOME. Sneak peeks for future collections, ADORE. Perfume smells uber apple-y on initial sniff. Already wearing other perfume, so will test tomorrow!


----------



## Sheeeeeelby (Nov 10, 2014)

Ahhh so excited that I managed to get one!  Now crossing my fingers that I can get December's as well!


----------



## CurlyTails (Nov 10, 2014)

Mine arrived today! And I avoided all the spoilers! I got the same samples as allistra44. But I love that Beauty School Dropout color!


----------



## kyxli (Nov 11, 2014)

I got mine today, too. I really love the pressed shadow - it's super smooth and pigmented and sparkly.


----------



## meaganola (Nov 11, 2014)

My samples were Matte Scientist (I keep hearing Carlos tell Cecil, "I am a *scientist*!") and Ink Slinger (yay, tattoos!).  I'm more than slightly looking forward to seeing all of the box sets!


----------



## dressupthedog (Nov 13, 2014)

I got my OTM yesterday. Does anyone else think that the pressed shadow reeks?


----------



## EggyBread (Nov 13, 2014)

bellatrix42 said:


> I got my OTM yesterday. Does anyone else think that the pressed shadow reeks?


That's weird. I just smelled mine and it doesn't smell like anything.


----------



## Allison H (Nov 13, 2014)

bellatrix42 said:


> I got my OTM yesterday. Does anyone else think that the pressed shadow reeks?


Hmmm, yeah both of mine smell fine as well (yes I received two OTM's this month).


----------



## Lolo22 (Nov 13, 2014)

Allison H said:


> Hmmm, yeah both of mine smell fine as well (yes I received two OTM's this month).


Haha me too! I love this month though and I'm so glad to have 2 of the perfumes! My pressed shadows have no smell either.


----------



## BSquared (Nov 13, 2014)

Mine should be here Saturday! woohoo!


----------



## dressupthedog (Nov 13, 2014)

I love the perfume, too. I think Black Violet might be getting some of my money soon.

My pressed shadow smells strongly of scary chemicals and death. I think I'll let Vee know so she can make sure she doesn't have problems. I'm glad that this isn't typical though, because I can see myself buying GDE pressed shadows in the future.


----------



## Sheeeeeelby (Nov 13, 2014)

bellatrix42 said:


> I love the perfume, too. I think Black Violet might be getting some of my money soon.
> 
> My pressed shadow smells strongly of scary chemicals and death. I think I'll let Vee know so she can make sure she doesn't have problems. I'm glad that this isn't typical though, because I can see myself buying GDE pressed shadows in the future.


I just got mine and it smells awful as well!! Scared to actually try it but its SOOO PRETTY that I want to. 

ETA: OMG the perfume smells AMAZING!


----------



## Shalott (Nov 13, 2014)

The perfume smells like nothing I would ever have thought I'd like, but I agree it is amazing! The writing on the card is too tiny for me to see, so if someone could enlighten me... will it be sold on the BV website, or no?


----------



## meaganola (Nov 13, 2014)

Shalott said:


> The perfume smells like nothing I would ever have thought I'd like, but I agree it is amazing! The writing on the card is too tiny for me to see, so if someone could enlighten me... will it be sold on the BV website, or no?


Nope, it says it was created exclusively for the OTM.


----------



## EggyBread (Nov 13, 2014)

meaganola said:


> Nope, it says it was created exclusively for the OTM.


I saw earlier that it was for sale in BV's wildflower section for $15, so if you love it, it may still be there.


----------



## Shalott (Nov 13, 2014)

meaganola said:


> Nope, it says it was created exclusively for the OTM.





EggyBread said:


> I saw earlier that it was for sale in BV's wildflower section for $15, so if you love it, it may still be there.


Thank you both!


----------



## Sheeeeeelby (Nov 14, 2014)

For those who had a smelly pressed shadow, Vee posted on the FB group page. I'm going to try her suggestion, but mine is pretty dang strong and when I had swatched it on my hand, it smelled as well.



> I just received an email about the pressed shadow smelling and wanted to address it here in case anyone else had the issues too. The smell is the glue that I used to glue it to the clamshell. There is nothing wrong with it. You can leave it open for a few days and it SHOULD help air it out but it's perfectly fine to use. Most of them don't because I was able to air them out before packaging them up. There was a small set that I didn't have time to air out.


----------



## dressupthedog (Nov 14, 2014)

Sheeeeeelby said:


> For those who had a smelly pressed shadow, Vee posted on the FB group page. I'm going to try her suggestion, but mine is pretty dang strong and when I had swatched it on my hand, it smelled as well.


Thanks for posting this. I'll try it out as well. It's gorgeous, so it's worth a shot.


----------



## Sheeeeeelby (Nov 14, 2014)

bellatrix42 said:


> Thanks for posting this. I'll try it out as well. It's gorgeous, so it's worth a shot.


Right! beautiful shadow!!

Here's a question for you ladies. What do you use for GDE eyeshadows? Glitter Fix or Foil Me? Something else?


----------



## meaganola (Nov 14, 2014)

Sheeeeeelby said:


> Right! beautiful shadow!!
> 
> Here's a question for you ladies. What do you use for GDE eyeshadows? Glitter Fix or Foil Me? Something else?


Yes. I actually use about five different primers and glues depending on my mood, the shadow type, and what effect I'm trying to achieve. Glitter Fix is best for stuff with lots of sparkles and glittery bits. Foil Me is great for duochromes, shimmery stuff, intensifying color, and converting pigment to liner. Both of these should be used over a primer, though, because they don't always stick to your skin in their own.


----------



## Sheeeeeelby (Nov 14, 2014)

meaganola said:


> Yes. I actually use about five different primers and glues depending on my mood, the shadow type, and what effect I'm trying to achieve. Glitter Fix is best for stuff with lots of sparkles and glittery bits. Foil Me is great for duochromes, shimmery stuff, intensifying color, and converting pigment to liner. Both of these should be used over a primer, though, because they don't always stick to your skin in their own.


Thanks! right now I only have UD's primer. I'm thinking I will order some foil me &amp; glitter fix soon.


----------



## Allison H (Nov 14, 2014)

Sheeeeeelby said:


> Thanks! right now I only have UD's primer. I'm thinking I will order some foil me &amp; glitter fix soon.


I'm using an UD primer, and with the Glitter Fix the colors look beautiful! I still haven't tried Foil Me yet.


----------



## meaganola (Dec 1, 2014)

It's moving day!  Makeup Talk is undergoing a bit of renovation, and we have a brand new forum for indies and related subs, so I'm relocating this thread there just as soon as I hit the post button.  Thanks!


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Dec 3, 2014)

Yaaaaay new home!


----------



## rachelshine (Dec 6, 2014)

Squeal, got charged for my OTM this morning! I bet Vee has something magical in line for our Christmas/Holiday bag  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## meaganola (Dec 6, 2014)

rachelshine said:


> Squeal, got charged for my OTM this morning! I bet Vee has something magical in line for our Christmas/Holiday bag  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


She said somewhere that there are ELEVEN extras.  This year overall has been, like, three steps up from last year, and last December's OTM was amazing, so I can only conclude that this year's will be mind-blowing.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Dec 6, 2014)

I'm waiting, elbows up and ready to throw, to get one of the December slots!


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Dec 6, 2014)

I"M GOING TO GET AN OTM THIS MONTH IF I HAVE TO SELL MY FREAKIN SOUL TO LUCIFER (but only the Mark Pellegrino version) TO GET IT. Ugh. I am always at work when they go up and it's been many months since I've gotten one  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## ohsailor (Dec 7, 2014)

I don't suppose anyone wants to tell me what time it goes live on Monday (Monday is right, right?)


----------



## Kelly Silva (Dec 7, 2014)

ohsailor said:


> I don't suppose anyone wants to tell me what time it goes live on Monday (Monday is right, right?)


It's usually noon, but she's been doing different times sometimes because her website has been crashing so much. Unfortunately, the only sure fire way to know is to just follow the FB group.


----------



## meaganola (Dec 7, 2014)

ohsailor said:


> I don't suppose anyone wants to tell me what time it goes live on Monday (Monday is right, right?)


I'm actually not sure we know.  It has traditionally been noon Pacific time, but the past couple of months have been such a bloodbath that I think Vee specifically changed the time and didn't announce it ahead of time last month.

ETA:  AKA what @@Kelly Silva said!  I'm multitasking tonight, which makes me a little slower to finish a post.


----------



## ohsailor (Dec 8, 2014)

Thank you both! I'm a member of the group and her official page, I'll just keep my eyes open and my fingers crossed.


----------



## Verorenee (Dec 8, 2014)

It's up! go go go!


----------



## KatieS131 (Dec 8, 2014)

@@ohsailor there are 1 month subscriptions up now!


----------



## dressupthedog (Dec 8, 2014)

I got one! So excited! Good luck everyone.


----------



## KatieS131 (Dec 8, 2014)

I am so, so, so excited that I got one! I stalked the page like a hawk this morning!


----------



## dressupthedog (Dec 8, 2014)

KatieS131 said:


> I am so, so, so excited that I got one! I stalked the page like a hawk this morning!


Me too. I don't work Mondays. I was so happy that the 8th fell on a Monday this month. Of course, I would have been taking my lunch when it released anyway.


----------



## meaganola (Dec 8, 2014)

Ack! I wanted to get one -- *one!* -- as a present, and I zoomed through things with such shaky hands that I accidentally got two. Well, if she doesn't cancel one of them, I have a second present for someone else.


----------



## marigoldsue (Dec 8, 2014)

@@ohsailor, if you missed the OTM, message me :luv:


----------



## Meggpi (Dec 8, 2014)

Only got 1 month, buuut that's coo!  My beauty spending has been a little ape with all the holiday sales.


----------



## marigoldsue (Dec 8, 2014)

meggpi said:


> Only got 1 month, buuut that's coo!  My beauty spending has been a little ape with all the holiday sales.


They were only available as 1 month.  Her subs re-set in Jan.


----------



## meaganola (Dec 8, 2014)

meggpi said:


> Only got 1 month, buuut that's coo! My beauty spending has been a little ape with all the holiday sales.


One-month is all that is available in December! And things are getting changed around next year, so I don't know how it will shake out.


----------



## Meggpi (Dec 8, 2014)

Oh well duh.  I was faster than I thought I suppose  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Amber McCarley (Dec 8, 2014)

I am so giddy! I got mine. SO excited!!


----------



## chelsealynn (Dec 8, 2014)

Oh darn!  I was out Christmas shopping :santa:  .  I was hoping they would go up a bit later.  Maybe there will be extras this month and I can grab one of those   :smilehappyyes:


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Dec 8, 2014)

I'm so sad. I missed it. I ALWAYS MISS IT. Freakin' work. :'(

I am just not destined to get the pretties, I guess.


----------



## BSquared (Dec 8, 2014)

Son of a BISCUIT!!!


----------



## ohsailor (Dec 8, 2014)

bsquared said:


> Son of a BISCUIT!!!



I was a nightmare to work with today, but I revered in bossing people around for once (I usually hate being a boss!) It helped me get out of my frustration for being on a conference call until 12:00 today!


----------



## ohsailor (Dec 8, 2014)

marigoldsue said:


> They were only available as 1 month.  Her subs re-set in Jan.


Panting with excitement!!!


----------



## lovepink (Dec 8, 2014)

Holy moly, I happened to visit the GDE site on my phone at 11am PST and there was one available.  I was too pressed for time to log into my GDE account so I just bought via paypal.  I was expecting to get car jacked at any momemt but I got a notice Paypal was charged and a confirmation! If I had to only get in for one month of the year it sounded like this was the month!


----------



## Shalott (Dec 8, 2014)

I got a two-month last month and I remember getting the shipping notice fairly soon after my payment went through - is this the sub that ships the same day every month or am I thinking of something different?

I'm just really confused because I thought I saw someone say they got a shipping notice, but that was a while ago, and then remembering slots opened up on the 8th I guess maybe my mind was playing tricks on me... please forgive me, I have terrible short-term memory!


----------



## meaganola (Dec 8, 2014)

Shalott said:


> I got a two-month last month and I remember getting the shipping notice fairly soon after my payment went through - is this the sub that ships the same day every month or am I thinking of something different?
> 
> I'm just really confused because I thought I saw someone say they got a shipping notice, but that was a while ago, and then remembering slots opened up on the 8th I guess maybe my mind was playing tricks on me... please forgive me, I have terrible short-term memory!


I believe I received a shipping notice before slots went live last month -- but I have a prepaid year-long sub (I'm *really* going to miss it!  Even if I get a year sub next year, it's changing to pay monthly instead of all at once in January.  I really like being able to pay once and then relax about the bank account for the rest of the year!), and I think Vee was getting ready to go on vacation, so she had sent the already-paid ones early.  And international prepaids go out early, too.

But, yeah, these generally all go out on the 10th or so.  I think she's been breaking them up into three chunks and sending them out in waves because there's something like 120 of them to go out, and that's a *lot* to deal with in one day, so don't panic if you don't have your shipping on the first day everyone else receives theirs.


----------



## CurlyTails (Dec 8, 2014)

@@yousoldtheworld - Sent you a PM!


----------



## ohsailor (Dec 8, 2014)

I just want to publicly thank Mari for getting one for me this month. it's seriously one of the nicest things anyone has ever done for me, and she hadn't even met me. Seriously, thank you, thank you, thank you.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Dec 8, 2014)

So many amazing humans on this board, I swear.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Sheeeeeelby (Dec 9, 2014)

I'm SO bummed I missed it! I actually remembered that it was today and waited and waited. Then the moment I wasn't actually at my computer, it went up! Of course.


----------



## JC327 (Dec 10, 2014)

I completely missed this, story of my life.


----------



## JC327 (Dec 10, 2014)

ohsailor said:


> I just want to publicly thank Mari for getting one for me this month. it's seriously one of the nicest things anyone has ever done for me, and she hadn't even met me. Seriously, thank you, thank you, thank you.


Thats so sweet!


----------



## Kelly Silva (Dec 10, 2014)

It's here!


----------



## Sheeeeeelby (Dec 10, 2014)

Kelly Silva said:


> It's here!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That was quick! it looks great!


----------



## lovepink (Dec 10, 2014)

Kelly Silva said:


> It's here!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow can't wait to get mine!


----------



## meaganola (Dec 10, 2014)

Heeey, is that @ on the card?


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Dec 10, 2014)

It sure is! LOOK AT THAT PRETTY FACE!  :wub:


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Dec 10, 2014)

Ohhh man, I need to get some little empty pots ASAP for the amazing looking sample baggies I've been and apparently will continue to amass! They're too pretty to ignore, which I usually do in baggies because I'm so clumsy!


----------



## kyxli (Dec 11, 2014)

Yay, I just got shipping for mine. Can't wait to get it!


----------



## BSquared (Dec 11, 2014)

ohsailor said:


> I just want to publicly thank Mari for getting one for me this month. it's seriously one of the nicest things anyone has ever done for me, and she hadn't even met me. Seriously, thank you, thank you, thank you.


And I want to publicly thank the gorgeous @ for getting one for me!! Seriously, everyone here is THE BEST.


----------



## Anne Questra Sutkoff (Dec 11, 2014)

Looks great!  I just got my shipping email this morning, so I'm guessing I'll get mine on Monday  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## rachelshine (Dec 11, 2014)

I had some variations in mine!! The shimmer me is a different shade and totally different indie companies  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> There are 11 and you will get 6. Great month for sure.


----------



## JC327 (Dec 11, 2014)

bsquared said:


> And I want to publicly thank the gorgeous @ for getting one for me!! Seriously, everyone here is THE BEST.


Thats awesome, love all the kindness here.


----------



## ohsailor (Dec 11, 2014)

I got mine yesterday. So excited!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Shalott (Dec 11, 2014)

Mine was mailed today, so should get it tomorrow or Saturday at the latest! Pretty excited!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## dressupthedog (Dec 11, 2014)

I don't have tracking yet. I'm so impatient! It looks amazing.


----------



## lovepink (Dec 12, 2014)

Got my tracking today!  Was starting to get paranoid that I had imagined getting one!  Can't wait till it arrives!


----------



## Amber McCarley (Dec 12, 2014)

lovepink said:


> Got my tracking today!  Was starting to get paranoid that I had imagined getting one!  Can't wait till it arrives!


Same here!

And to everyone who noticed I was on the card this month, YAY! Thank You!!! I'm super excited to get mine still! &lt;3 &lt;3 Its so weird and awesome to see yourself in a sub like this!


----------



## meaganola (Dec 13, 2014)

Yay, my Shimmer Me was Final Girl Victim!  With that as a shade name, I don't really care about the shade itself.  It could be neon orange with puce sparkles for all I care.  It *is* gorgeous (fine copper shimmer!), but more important is the name.  It's perfect for a horror movie fan like me.  As a FREAKISHLY nearsighted person, I love the length of the handle on this brush.  I'm always banging full-sized brushes against the mirror when I'm trying to out on eyeshadow.  And my non-GDE variations:


Peppermint lip balm
Beauty Bar Baby lip gloss in Stiletto
Hello Waffle Bach
Sugar Skull Minerals Perfect Storm
BFTE Cosmetics Wine Country
Black Rose Minerals SuperBeast
Brija Cosmetics Consulting Detective
I can't believe the year is over already!  I feel like we need to hold hands and sing a song or something before tearfully hugging each other and promising to keep in touch.


----------



## Anne Questra Sutkoff (Dec 13, 2014)

meaganola said:


> Yay, my Shimmer Me was Final Girl Victim!  With that as a shade name, I don't really care about the shade itself.  It could be neon orange with puce sparkles for all I care.  It *is* gorgeous (fine copper shimmer!), but more important is the name.  It's perfect for a horror movie fan like me.  As a FREAKISHLY nearsighted person, I love the length of the handle on this brush.  I'm always banging full-sized brushes against the mirror when I'm trying to out on eyeshadow.  And my non-GDE variations:
> 
> 
> Peppermint lip balm
> ...


Yeah, I would wear neon orange with puce sparkles  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## meaganola (Dec 13, 2014)

Zymmy said:


> Yeah, I would wear neon orange with puce sparkles  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Heh.  If it was lime green with puce sparkles, I would probably *love* it.  I just hate the color orange, period.


----------



## Shalott (Dec 15, 2014)

Mine came, finally. Sheesh, dumb post office. But everything is so pretty! My Shimmer Me is Ronnie, which I probably wouldn't have chose myself, but after thinking about and thinking how much I gravitate towards a green shimmer/sheen, it might be the best!

The other variations I got were the Beauty Bar Baby, BFTE, Brija, Black Rose, Chinovi, and Hello Waffle. I am cracking up because every color but the Chinovi are very similar! Purple/Wine must be _the_ shade for winter, LOL. :lol:

ETA: The Black Rose shade is different, too, my bad. Once I got in proper light, it no longer looked so purple and is silvery-green!


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Dec 15, 2014)

Ugh mine won't be here til Thurs!  COME TO ME PRETTIES!  I think I was one of the last to get through and order, though, so I'm just going to sit in a corner and pout  be patient and wait for my little loves!


----------



## Amber McCarley (Dec 15, 2014)

Same...and its driving me insane because my face is in it. That sounds kinda brag-y but I don't mean it to be, I'm just really really excited! haha
It will be worth it! I know it will be!


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Dec 15, 2014)

Not at all!  I'm totally looking forward to your pretty face!


----------



## CurlyTails (Dec 15, 2014)

Onyxspider said:


> Same...and its driving me insane because my face is in it. That sounds kinda brag-y but I don't mean it to be, I'm just really really excited! haha
> 
> It will be worth it! I know it will be!


You look AMAZING on the card! Is it weird I want a signed one from you?


----------



## Anne Questra Sutkoff (Dec 16, 2014)

Mine should be here today, the holidays have slowed down my post office like whoa.  Can't wait, it looks amazing!


----------



## rachelshine (Dec 16, 2014)

@@Shalott Ronnie is quite gorgeous under/over shades. I used it with my Femme Fatale Candied Apples and it amped up the duochrome to the next level!


----------



## Lolo22 (Dec 16, 2014)

I got mine today!! It's soooooo amazing! My shimmer me was Queen B which is pink...LOVE!! I think all my baggies were different but I'm too lazy to type them out. The Brija shadow sample is beautiful and I haven't heard of them yet so I can't wait to try it! Also the kiss my sass highlighter is amaze balls and I guess it's a color that isn't out yet so that's super cool! Her highlighters are one of my fave indie products so I hope she comes out with a bunch more  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## lovepink (Dec 17, 2014)

I hope mine will be delivered tomorrow!  The USPS is so crazy right now.  It was showing a delivery date of 12/18/14 (which 4 days from Nevada to California is crazy!, not Vee's fault but USPS) but it is at the post office now.

Can't wait to see my varations!


----------



## lovepink (Dec 17, 2014)

Got my pretties in today!

I got the Shimmer Me in Bayside Bombshell (gold), Lip Affection in Charming Cherry and my Indie love pack was:

_Beauty Bar Baby in Stiletto_

Innocent + Twisted alchemy Melodies in June-green
Femme Fatale The Post Apocalyptic collection in Lemon Sweets-sparkly yellow
Sugar Skull Minerals A Perfect Storm-purple
Brija Cosmetics in Consulting Detective-light purple, pink, mauve
Chinovi Cosmetics in Blame- white ish, goldish 

Excited to try more brands but sad I did not get Hello Waffle!  Have wanted to try them for a while but the cost to ship is usually a deterrent.

Swatches under spoiler



Spoiler


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Dec 18, 2014)

Got my OTM! Yayz!  @ YOUR BEAUTIFUL FACE. I LOVE IT.

Variants:

Indie Pack:

Beauty Bar Baby gloss in Immortal

Chinovi in 80s Prom (it's so perfect! HELLO TEAL)

Sugar Skull Minerals in A Perfect Storm

Hello Waffle in Silk (so gorgeous)

Brija Cosmetics in Consulting Detective

i+ta in Kela Leigh

Lip Affection in Original Obsession

Shimmer Me in Final Victim (was kind of hoping for Queen B, but I'll just buy it when it comes out!)  I'm gonna try putting it on my eyes as kind of a primer and then putting glittery shadow on top.  Yessssss all the shimmer!


----------



## KatieS131 (Dec 18, 2014)

So excited I got one this month! The bag looks fantastic and I'm currently living vicariously through you all since mine is MIA!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> My tracking shows the expected delivery was Tuesday but it's still not been delivered!  I know the post office is crazy this time of year...so I'll just keep looking at the pretties online until mine comes in!


----------



## meaganola (Dec 20, 2014)

Crap, @@marigoldsue I just realized I posted that in the wrong thread.  I'm moving my post and your response as soon as I pull up the correct one!


----------



## sherrbear78 (Dec 23, 2014)

So I have only seen the heart kawaii hair clip, but I got a star anyone else?


----------



## KatieS131 (Dec 24, 2014)

sherrbear78 said:


> So I have only seen the heart kawaii hair clip, but I got a star anyone else?


I got a star too! I didn't even notice that there were different hair clips!


----------



## mooreeeg (Jan 4, 2015)

Any news on this sub in 2015? I'm really hoping to get in on the fun this year!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Jan 4, 2015)

mooreeeg said:


> Any news on this sub in 2015? I'm really hoping to get in on the fun this year!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Subscriptions go on sale on the 8th!

It's basically the same as last year with two exceptions 1) there's going to be a new website specifically for the OTM and 2) there will be a month to month option (cancel any time, billed every month). 

Also, there's going to be 150 slots this year instead of 120  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jenny Shmurak (Jan 4, 2015)

Will there be a surprise time?
Feels like it's the only way I can get an OTM


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Jan 4, 2015)

jen711 said:


> Will there be a surprise time?
> 
> Feels like it's the only way I can get an OTM


Yeah, I think it's going to be a random time to avoid having a bunch of people on the site.


----------



## Jenny Shmurak (Jan 4, 2015)

P.S. when a new 2015 thread opens, can someone put here a link please?


----------



## meaganola (Jan 4, 2015)

jen711 said:


> P.S. when a new 2015 thread opens, can someone put here a link please?


I'm going to create one right now!  Just a few days until slots open!


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Jan 4, 2015)

hahaha oops, I just made one too. I'll hide mine  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## meaganola (Jan 4, 2015)

allistra44 said:


> hahaha oops, I just made one too. I'll hide mine  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Noooo!  I just hid mine!  Yours has actual info!


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Jan 4, 2015)

@@meaganola we are both just really on the ball today!

Ok, here's the new thread: https://www.makeuptalk.com/f/topic/135445-glamour-doll-eyes-otm-2015-spoilers/


----------

